# What are your biggest etiquette irritations?



## MarkT (Apr 20, 2021)

Worth a watch...

https://www.golfmonthly.com/features/golf-rules/7-etiquette-mistakes-to-avoid-in-golf-229068

I often think I'm a bit precious about the key jangler/ball rummager but this has put my mind at rest

Would add the person who's halfway off the tee as I'm about to commence my downswing...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 20, 2021)

Playing partners walking in front of me when I am about to hit into the green. 

Oh, I will just nip past, and get out of your way.

Just when I am about to pull the trigger.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2021)

Newbies walking all over putting lines.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 20, 2021)

Of those on the list, not taking care of the course. Nothing annoys/irritates me more than divots not being replaced, tees divots not being sanded and pitch marks not being repaired. It shows a total lack of respect to the club, the course, and your fellow golfers.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 20, 2021)

Not standing their round in the bar


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 20, 2021)

Simply players who are totally oblivious to others on the course or simply do not care about others.

Example on Monday our 11th green is close to the path leading to the 5th tee,  we were on the green. Group came up the path clank clank clank, natter natter natter, shout as well. They get to the 5th tee also close to the green and start to tee off. Just about about to putt and shout of "where did that go from one"  " you hit the tree from another".

Rarely do I loose my cool but a big shout from me can "we have some quiet please" yet despite that one of them to tees off with another one of our group putting.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 20, 2021)

Not sure if it's etiquette or not but the constant 'good shot' when you sail one into some deep bund is quite tiring


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 20, 2021)

Hats in the clubhouse......


----------



## IanM (Apr 20, 2021)

Not being ready to hit.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 20, 2021)

Leaving the green before the group has putted out


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 20, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Leaving the green before the group has putted out
		
Click to expand...

Nowt wrong with that....if they were quick enough then it wouldn’t be an issue.....


----------



## Tinkerman (Apr 20, 2021)

PP's standing around chatting instead of hitting their shot when you've got a packed course. Plenty of time for a chat as you're heading down the fairway


----------



## slowhand (Apr 20, 2021)

Not repairing divots or pitch marks
Leaving bags & trolleys on the wrong side of the green
Not being ready to play when it’s your turn


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 20, 2021)

Moaning.

Moaning about the game. Moaning about the pace of play. Moaning about the course. About the greenkeepers. About the weather. About other members. About life. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning about everything. 

Maybe get another hobby and let us happier folk enjoy what little time we have.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 21, 2021)

Completely agree. I moan about the moaners a lot.


----------



## Slab (Apr 21, 2021)

Players taking divots (plural) on their practice swings


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Leaving the green before the group has putted out
		
Click to expand...

Playing partners walking down the fairway before you've teed off, had it a few times during comps at my old place and I hated it.


----------



## KenL (Apr 21, 2021)

People leaving their tees in the ground, or even worse, pushing down into the ground.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 21, 2021)

A lack of patience. Those that hit balls up to you even though you can’t go anywhere because you’re keeping pace with the group in front. Players rushing around the course..  trying to get round in 2hours so they can gloat how fast they are and moan about others taking 3.5 hours... Maybe take up power walking or some form of athletics. I’m there to enjoy the game, try to score well, enjoy the scenery and fresh air whilst keeping things moving at a steady, sensible pace.


----------



## Doh (Apr 21, 2021)

People talking when you are trying to hit a shot. Players who are not aware of what’s going on around them.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 21, 2021)

Plenty of comments here about not repairing pitch marks, but one thing that gets my goat is the number of people (I reckon it's actually the majority) who diligently repair them INCORRECTLY


----------



## AliMc (Apr 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			People leaving their tees in the ground, or even worse, pushing down into the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% Ken, annoys the hell out of me, greenkeepers must hate it too, although I don't know the last time I had to buy a tee to use at a par3 so suppose it has some compensation


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2021)

Another vote for pitch marks. So obvious, so often, people must ignore them deliberately.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 21, 2021)

I wish to be the first on this thread to mention ............socks


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 21, 2021)

People who stand on the green marking their scores.    And then stand by the 18th adding everything up.    The only time I've ever hit into a green at someone like that was on the 18th at Sunbury and I was coming in from about 220 on a par-5 so it only rolled onto the green past him.   He was notorious for it.   All four of us in the group let him have it with both barrels when he started to complain. 

People like that should be hunted down with dogs and have it televised on Channel 4.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Moaning.

Moaning about the game. Moaning about the pace of play. Moaning about the course. About the greenkeepers. About the weather. About other members. About life. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning about everything.

Maybe get another hobby and let us happier folk enjoy what little time we have.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Some people seem to be miserable from start to finish - there are plenty worse places you could be! I can honestly say none of things mentioned in this thread really aggravate me, I just get on with it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Not repairing pitch marks is number 1.

Number 2 is people who get to their ball. Watch someone else hit. Than start to decide what shot they will play. This becomes even more irritating when they get the laser measure out or the yardage book and start pacing off from the 150. This is usually followed by a duff or an errant shot, and the whole song and dance starts again. Just hit the bloody ball!! 

There are other minor irritations but they mostly fall under the common banner of people with no self awareness.

People talking or moving about doesn't bother me. Especially if they are not part of my group. But for some reason someone's shadow on my line or moving about on the tee irritates me slightly.


----------



## Sats (Apr 21, 2021)

Inconsideration and selfishness - covers the whole lot. I don't mind if someone accidentally makes a faux pax - like when someone realises they are talking and quickly corrects themselves. It's those who don't give a toss about it and carry on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nothing bothers me on the course, I'm totally chilled out 😇😂


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 21, 2021)

Not being ready to take your shot 
Not repairing pitch marks
Moaning 
100 practise swings followed by a shank
People not understanding the concept of a "call up hole" despite the boards on the tee box and green that explain it in black and white....


----------



## Boomy (Apr 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Not being ready to take your shot
Not repairing pitch marks
Moaning
100 practise swings followed by a shank
People not understanding the concept of a "call up hole" despite the boards on the tee box and green that explain it in black and white....
		
Click to expand...

What is the acceptable number of practice swings before introducing the ball to ones hosel? Asking for a friend 😄


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 21, 2021)

Boomy said:



			What is the acceptable number of practice swings before introducing the ball to ones hosel? Asking for a friend 😄
		
Click to expand...

Always 1 or 2! 

I dont take any, but I understand why people like to... one of my PP's really really really pushes me to the limits at times though. It would be fine if he was breaking 90 on the reg but its not the case


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2021)

1. Pitch marks 

2. People taking up the sport and then doing nothing but moan about it


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Forgot to say. People who ask for flags to be tended now you can putt with them in.


















........ Runs for cover 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 21, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I wish to be the first on this thread to mention ............socks
		
Click to expand...


 I hope you mean black socks


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Apr 21, 2021)

This thread has given me more anxiety on the golf course now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2021)

PPs standing in an unsafe position when I am about to play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2021)

Clubs that don't insist on jacket and tie after 6pm and in the dining room at all times. Standards are slipping, they must be maintained!


----------



## AAC (Apr 21, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			PPs standing in an unsafe position when I am about to play.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, they would need to get off the course to be in a safe position if playing with me just now !!  Wait a minute even then they are not safe


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

AAC said:



			Blimey, they would need to get off the course to be in a safe position if playing with me just now !!  Wait a minute even then they are not safe 

Click to expand...

Middle of the fairway is the safest place on any golf course 😂


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hoodies 😳


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

People who take to much interest, and feel the need to police what other people wear.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Plenty of comments here about not repairing pitch marks, but one thing that gets my goat is the number of people (I reckon it's actually the majority) who diligently repair them INCORRECTLY 

Click to expand...

I find this hard to believe. Do people actually not know how to repair a pitchmark?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I find this hard to believe. Do people actually not know how to repair a pitchmark?
		
Click to expand...

I'll hold my hands up. When I started playing golf I just copied what I saw others doing, repairer in, lift up the indent by pulling it up and back. It was only via a thread on here that I saw the correct way, that did no damage. The incorrect method repairs the dent so people do it thinking it is okay.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2021)

Poker chip ball markers.

Unrepaired pitchmarks and divots on practice swings definitely up there.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Hoodies 😳
		
Click to expand...

I must remember mine for the old farts meet 😆


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll hold my hands up. When I started playing golf I just copied what I saw others doing, repairer in, lift up the indent by pulling it up and back. It was only via a thread on here that I saw the correct way, that did no damage. The incorrect method repairs the dent so people do it thinking it is okay.
		
Click to expand...

I usually give it a few stabs and a poke and make it five times worse.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I must remember mine for the old farts meet 😆
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - I'm joking - I don't think I've played much in the last year without my hoodie on or in the bag ready for a cold spell.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 21, 2021)

people who refuse to play their shot because "the group in front are still in range" even though the group are 250 yards in front, and said player is lucky to hit more than 150 with any club in their bag. so you wait for five minutes for the group in front to finish, then the player duffs it about 20 yards.


----------



## DanFST (Apr 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			people who refuse to play their shot because "the group in front are still in range" even though the group are 250 yards in front, and said player is lucky to hit more than 150 with any club in their bag. so you wait for five minutes for the group in front to finish, then the player duffs it about 20 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday I was in the same situation, group on the tee behind getting annoyed, waving there hands about. I waved them to play up to me whilst I was waiting for the green to clear on a par 5. They got to the bunker behind me and were pretty rude that I was still waiting for the green to clear. I didn't rise to it, but people should mind their own business. I'd rather spend 5 minutes in the sun waiting than accidentally killing someone.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

Its a golfing paradox.
Wait for the green to clear. Duff the shot.
Go whilst there is someone on the green. Hit it flush.

Even if you can't quite reach its courtesy to wait. People don't want balls landing 20 or 30 yards away when putting out. Its quite off putting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Yesterday I was in the same situation, group on the tee behind getting annoyed, waving there hands about. I waved them to play up to me whilst I was waiting for the green to clear on a par 5. They got to the bunker behind me and were pretty rude that I was still waiting for the green to clear. I didn't rise to it, but people should mind their own business. I'd rather spend 5 minutes in the sun waiting than accidentally killing someone.



View attachment 36272

Click to expand...

My BiL hits a big ball, I don't. When we used to play together I would often take my second shot, walk back to his ball and wait for the green to clear. He would sometimes feel the pressure of people coming up behind us and take the shot. That then led to an angry confrontation with the group in front who didn't like a ball flying through them, understandably. Moral of the story, know how far you hit and stick to your guns. I agree with Rudebhouys post, that would be like me waiting on your 2nd shot when it would be delusional at best, and yours.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Its a golfing paradox.
Wait for the green to clear. Duff the shot.
Go whilst there is someone on the green. Hit it flush.

Even if you can't quite reach its courtesy to wait. People don't want balls landing 20 or 30 yards away when putting out. Its quite off putting.
		
Click to expand...

Every
Single
Time


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Moaning.

Moaning about the game. Moaning about the pace of play. Moaning about the course. About the greenkeepers. About the weather. About other members. About life. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning. Moaning about everything.

Maybe get another hobby and let us happier folk enjoy what little time we have.
		
Click to expand...

 so true.

But the irony of moaning about moaners... this forum would be completely empty if people couldn't have a moan!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

My biggest irritations:

1. Unrepaired pitch marks. Especially at times over the last year (like now) when the course has been members only. 

2. Not making any effort to smooth over the sand in bunkers. As above.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

3. People who officiously police other groups / players. Favourite phrases from these people include:

"I can see that chap 500 yards away is talking on his phone!"
"A one ball has no status on the course."
"Shirts should be tucked in at all times."


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Yesterday I was in the same situation, group on the tee behind getting annoyed, waving there hands about. I waved them to play up to me whilst I was waiting for the green to clear on a par 5. They got to the bunker behind me and were pretty rude that I was still waiting for the green to clear. I didn't rise to it, but people should mind their own business. I'd rather spend 5 minutes in the sun waiting than accidentally killing someone.



View attachment 36272

Click to expand...

I'm with you. I don't hit the ball particularly far, but at this time of year with the fairways drying out and temperatures getting warmer, I've hit plenty 10 or 20 yards longer than I thought I would. No point risking it for the sake of one minute off your round. And particularly in your situation, they don't have a clue how far you're likely to hit it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 21, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Its a golfing paradox.
Wait for the green to clear. Duff the shot.
Go whilst there is someone on the green. Hit it flush.

Even if you can't quite reach its courtesy to wait. People don't want balls landing 20 or 30 yards away when putting out. Its quite off putting.
		
Click to expand...

agreed. my point was about people who, even if they hit their best shot, would still be 100 yards behind the group in front


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			agreed. my point was about people who, even if they hit their best shot, would still be 100 yards behind the group in front
		
Click to expand...

I know, I wasn't disagreeing with you. It is very frustrating.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2021)

slow play


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 21, 2021)

Pitch marks not being repaired, 
Bunkers not being raked (pre covid) after use but the absolutes beast is not being called through when the group in front have lost pace on the group in front.

It makes the vein twitch and the p155 boil.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			3. People who officiously police other groups / players. Favourite phrases from these people include:

"I can see that chap 500 yards away is talking on his phone!"
"A one ball has no status on the course."
"Shirts should be tucked in at all times."
		
Click to expand...

People who have a problem with a one ball are unfathomable to me, the amount of times I've played behind a four late on an evening and they just avoid catching my eye. I could play 18 holes in pretty much half their time and they wouldn't see me after the first two minutes


----------



## MarkT (Apr 21, 2021)

This is nothing to do with this but, while it's in my head, people who call Wentworth 'the BMW' are as equally unfathomable


----------



## banjofred (Apr 21, 2021)

etiquette

Really....just that. Something somebody made up....because that's the way *they* wanted things to happen. Every country seems to have different etiquette about just about everything....that to me indicates just how unimportant it is. Yet people are horribly insulted if etiquette isn't followed. What if someone really doesn't care if white socks are worn with shorts? Ban them from the club? Stone them? Really....all about white socks? Think about it....people incredibly upset because of.....grey socks.....oh, the horrors.......


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

banjofred said:



etiquette

Really....just that. Something somebody made up....because that's the way *they* wanted things to happen. Every country seems to have different etiquette about just about everything....that to me indicates just how unimportant it is. Yet people are horribly insulted if etiquette isn't followed. What if someone really doesn't care if white socks are worn with shorts? Ban them from the club? Stone them? Really....all about white socks? Think about it....people incredibly upset because of.....grey socks.....oh, the horrors.......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I see where you're coming from. I think etiquette should only mean things that may directly affect someone's actual golf - i.e. standing in their eyeline or treading on their line (if they're concerned about that). Showing courtesy in that sense. But not about what they're wearing or where they've changed their shoes - that can be filed under pomposity.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I see where you're coming from. I think etiquette should only mean things that may directly affect someone's actual golf - i.e. standing in their eyeline or treading on their line (if they're concerned about that). Showing courtesy in that sense. But not about what they're wearing or where they've changed their shoes - that can be filed under pomposity.
		
Click to expand...

ooooooo pomposity! Somebodies been in the dictionary!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 21, 2021)

Players not shouting fore,  some prat nearly took my head off last Friday with his drive that was 40 yards off line. There wasn't much of an apology either.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 21, 2021)

MarkT said:



			This is nothing to do with this but, while it's in my head, people who call Wentworth 'the BMW' are as equally unfathomable
		
Click to expand...

Haha, this! These people are the marketing and sponsors dream.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Players not shouting fore,  some prat nearly took my head off last Friday with his drive that was 40 yards off line. There wasn't much of an apology either.
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess, did he say "I didn't see you there" or words to that effect? I do find that annoying. If you hit onto the wrong hole just shout anyway just in case. You don't lose anything by shouting.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Let me guess, did he say "I didn't see you there" or words to that effect? I do find that annoying. If you hit onto the wrong hole just shout anyway just in case. You don't lose anything by shouting.
		
Click to expand...

You do lose something: your pride. You are admitting that you are so bad at golf you have hit the ball on to a different hole. Some people can't accept the dent in their ego. It's the same people who bluntly refuse to let anybody play through.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 21, 2021)

People that don't recognise the skills and artistry involved in the well executed "lob" of a club, (usually the putter), and accuse you of throwing them in temper. I have very rarely lost my rag on a golf course, but believe me..... if I do, you will definitely recognise the difference. Get a grip, you whingers.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You do lose something: your pride. You are admitting that you are so bad at golf you have hit the ball on to a different hole. Some people can't accept the dent in their ego. It's the same people who bluntly refuse to let anybody play through.
		
Click to expand...

17 holes hitting really good tee shots....then on the 18th, friggin push/fade....I'm starting to yell "fore" and then kind of kill it....nobody over there which you can see through the trees. I'd rather yell admitting a crap shot than kill somebody......and....I'm American.....shhhhh


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 21, 2021)

Unrepaired Pitchmarks.

Between 3 of us a couple of weeks ago we repaired 24 on one green. Just a total lack of respect for the course from selfish so and so's* who probably went home an whinged about the course not being in Masters like condition after having no one play on it for three months.

*It makes me so angry I really feel like incurring an infraction by describing the folks by using a swear word obscured by asterisks but chose not to.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 21, 2021)

Pitch marks, slow play and not letting people through. 

Surprised to see comments on people being infront of someone playing there shot. 
That’s how we have adapted with ready golf at ours. You hit your ball and move up to where you hit more or less acting like a single player unless directly infront, then we walk up the side in line of our ball.  always infront of the person playing. 
 Makes for seamless golf.


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 21, 2021)

You would definitely not walk in front of one guy I play with,  even standing level is risky!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			You would definitely not walk in front of one guy I play with,  even standing level is risky!
		
Click to expand...

Ah..you've played with Fragger then...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 21, 2021)

People that drop flags onto the green instead placing them down.

People who turn on their heels on the green, especially when walking away from the hole.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 21, 2021)

banjofred said:



etiquette

Really....just that. Something somebody made up....because that's the way *they* wanted things to happen. Every country seems to have different etiquette about just about everything....that to me indicates just how unimportant it is. Yet people are horribly insulted if etiquette isn't followed. What if someone really doesn't care if white socks are worn with shorts? Ban them from the club? Stone them? Really....all about white socks? Think about it....people incredibly upset because of.....grey socks.....oh, the horrors.......
		
Click to expand...

I played a couple of courses in NSW in the 1990s. The Ozzies seemed to have no dress code as such. The policing of any really daft clothing was done by relentless mickey-taking by all on the course. They had one strange quirk - you should not lay the flagstick on the ground. You had to hold it and pass it to someone else when it was your turn to putt. Seemed a pretty pointless ritual to me. When the course was rammed with fourballs, on a par three you all would walk off the back of the green before putting to allow the players behind to play their tee shots, then commence putting. Never seen that one done here by convention. Would make sense sometimes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			people who refuse to play their shot because "the group in front are still in range" even though the group are 250 yards in front, and said player is lucky to hit more than 150 with any club in their bag. so you wait for five minutes for the group in front to finish, then the player duffs it about 20 yards.
		
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things as long as you are keeping up with the group in front it doesn't actually affect the time it takes to complete your round.


----------



## eddie_1878 (Apr 21, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			people who refuse to play their shot because "the group in front are still in range" even though the group are 250 yards in front, and said player is lucky to hit more than 150 with any club in their bag. so you wait for five minutes for the group in front to finish, then the player duffs it about 20 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Second shot on a par 5 today, group in front were putting. Had 220 to the front of the green, my 3 hybrid has never gone over 200 and my intention was an easy swing. Sure enough I landed on green and went off the back...luckily the lads in front were making their way off by the time the ball landed there. 

I get what you’re saying but my point is you never know!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2021)

When you are on the par 3 tee box standing downwind of your PP and he lets one rip, and it sounds bubbly and after about 4 seconds you get the full waft

Very off putting indeed 🤢


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			When you are on the par 3 tee box standing downwind of your PP and he lets one rip, and it sounds bubbly and after about 4 seconds you get the full waft

Very off putting indeed 🤢
		
Click to expand...

Too much info maybe 🤮


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Too much info maybe 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Trust me , I could have expanded the reader experience vastly 😳


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Trust me , I could have expanded the reader experience vastly 😳
		
Click to expand...




@Smiffy would have been proud....


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Apr 21, 2021)

Are all of these biggest etiquette irritations more irritating than the irritations in the Golfs Random Irritations thread.

Just curious.


----------



## KenL (Apr 22, 2021)

People marking their ball on the green with a tee when in the vicinity of the hole.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 22, 2021)

IanM said:



			Not being ready to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Ball or person?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			People marking their ball on the green with a tee when in the vicinity of the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I never understand this. If you can hit a ball you can hit a tee? A nice flat marker though, at least if the putt veers that way it should roll over it. Unless it's a poker chip... we won't start on those.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I never understand this. If you can hit a ball you can hit a tee? A nice flat marker though, at least if the putt veers that way it should roll over it. Unless it's a poker chip... we won't start on those. 

Click to expand...

I had someone once mark his ball with a pitch-mark repairer about a foot from the hole and I was around 20 feet away.  And he could not see what the problem was.   Total nob.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I had someone once mark his ball with a pitch-mark repairer about a foot from the hole and I was around 20 feet away.  And he could not see what the problem was.   Total nob.
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't have a marker handy I used to use a coin, rather than a tee or repairer. Surely everyone has a coin??


----------



## RichA (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If I didn't have a marker handy I used to use a coin, rather than a tee or repairer. Surely everyone has a coin??
		
Click to expand...

I have a load of Victorian pennies and George V half-crowns in my bag. They're well worn and of minimal value. A little memento of our round for any playing partner who uses a tee as a ball marker. Nice way of solving a tiny problem without causing offence.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

RichA said:



			I have a load of Victorian pennies and George V half-crowns in my bag. They're well worn and of minimal value. A little memento of our round for any playing partner who uses a tee as a ball marker. Nice way of solving a tiny problem without causing offence.
		
Click to expand...

I had a couple of Hungarian Forints that I used for a while, they're pretty much worthless as well.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



View attachment 36284

@Smiffy would have been proud....
		
Click to expand...

Geez is that part of the learning to drive experience as well???


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 22, 2021)

Never, ever, talk to my golf ball when it is in the air


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If I didn't have a marker handy I used to use a coin, rather than a tee or repairer. Surely everyone has a coin??
		
Click to expand...

What is coin? 

But seriously, who carries cash?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			What is coin? 

But seriously, who carries cash?
		
Click to expand...

I have coins I've been stuck with for five years I think! They just sit there in my wallet making it heavier. Eventually they migrate to the bedside table and sit there for longer.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Never, ever, talk to my golf ball when it is in the air
		
Click to expand...

, is an irrational superstition really part of an ettiquette debate? Don't get me wrong, I appreciate that some people are annoyed by it so it fits into ettiquette from that perspective but it's not like, noise, divots, pitch marks etc which can _actually_ have an impact on the game. I wonder if we should have a real ettiquette list (noise, standing out of danger etc.) and an imaginary one (talking to balls, colour of socks etc.)?


----------



## sweaty sock (Apr 22, 2021)

Question... often, I'm well prepared to play my shot, I never take practice swing, and I'm pretty fast over the ball.  

Is it bad etiquette for my ball to be airbourne before my playing partners has stopped moving?

I'd always check their not heading for trouble etc before starting...


----------



## rksquire (Apr 22, 2021)

People who move to stand just out of reach of my perceived backswing after I've put my tee in the ground.... only because I like to stand directly behind my ball and pick a line, invariably they're standing just where I want to stand!

"You had the line...." comment as my putt pulls up 8ft short!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Another vote for pitch marks. So obvious, so often, people must ignore them deliberately.
		
Click to expand...

Mostly done by rock hard ball with no spin on.!
So their ball finishes up 30’ away from the mark , but they only look 6’ away as they think they spin a pinnacle like Rory.
I have said to players “ yours pitched up here” 
They just laugh and say “no that had loads of spin on it, but I just can’t see my pitch mark”


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Forgot to say. People who ask for flags to be tended now you can putt with them in.


















........ Runs for cover 😂
		
Click to expand...

People who refuse to tend when asked nicely


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Never, ever, talk to my golf ball when it is in the air
		
Click to expand...

Worse than that, don't say my putt is in until it stops rolling. 

Anytime someone says 'that's in', it flipping isn't.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			What is coin? 

But seriously, who carries cash?
		
Click to expand...

Mark the ball with your credit card or apple watch instead


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			What is coin? 

But seriously, who carries cash?
		
Click to expand...

I found a coin (had to search) to mark my ball in my first competition in a long time on Wednesday - used it on first green to line my ball up nicely on two of my four putts - stayed in the pocket after that. Was a novelty having money on my person for first time in over a year.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 23, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I found a coin (had to search) to mark my ball in my first competition in a long time on Wednesday - used it on first green to line my ball up nicely on two of my four putts - stayed in the pocket after that. Was a novelty having money on my person for first time in over a year.
		
Click to expand...

Mad really isnt it! I literally cant remember the last time I went to an ATM?!



sunshine said:



			Mark the ball with your credit card or apple watch instead 

Click to expand...

Exactly! My apple watch sits perfectly flush with the turf!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 23, 2021)

It is strange that my children's concept of money is beeping my phone on a reader. My youngest doesn't recognise the different coins.


----------



## John Dewey (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Leaving the green before the group has putted out
		
Click to expand...

Please help me understand why this bothers you.

I actually encourage some golfers to leave the green as soon as they putt out.

I lead an organization of 45 senior golfers. We play on weekdays at a busy municipal course. Pace of play is critical. Some of our golfers walk, and I ask them to start moving to the next tee as soon as possible. Others have physical issues which cause them to walk slowly. I ask these golfers to start back to their carts as soon as they can.

Would you consider these actions - aimed at improving our pace of play - to be rude?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

John Dewey said:



			Please help me understand why this bothers you.

I actually encourage some golfers to leave the green as soon as they putt out.

I lead an organization of 45 senior golfers. We play on weekdays at a busy municipal course. Pace of play is critical. Some of our golfers walk, and I ask them to start moving to the next tee as soon as possible. Others have physical issues which cause them to walk slowly. I ask these golfers to start back to their carts as soon as they can.

Would you consider these actions - aimed at improving our pace of play - to be rude?
		
Click to expand...

If I've putted out first I usually walk towards my bag at least, so I can putt my putter away and I'm ready to move on. No point standing there gawping at someone while they hole out - you can still see them putt from over 10 yards away.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2021)

John Dewey said:



			Please help me understand why this bothers you.

I actually encourage some golfers to leave the green as soon as they putt out.

I lead an organization of 45 senior golfers. We play on weekdays at a busy municipal course. Pace of play is critical. Some of our golfers walk, and I ask them to start moving to the next tee as soon as possible. Others have physical issues which cause them to walk slowly. I ask these golfers to start back to their carts as soon as they can.

Would you consider these actions - aimed at improving our pace of play - to be rude?
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer is no.
But as long as they think about the players still putting.
No slamming clubs in bags, talking , in the eyeline of pps putting out.
But the main one is if they are marking their card they should watch the player putt out.
Apart from that ready golf is great.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 29, 2021)

John Dewey said:



			Please help me understand why this bothers you.

I actually encourage some golfers to leave the green as soon as they putt out.

I lead an organization of 45 senior golfers. We play on weekdays at a busy municipal course. Pace of play is critical. Some of our golfers walk, and I ask them to start moving to the next tee as soon as possible. Others have physical issues which cause them to walk slowly. I ask these golfers to start back to their carts as soon as they can.

Would you consider these actions - aimed at improving our pace of play - to be rude?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  If I have stood quietly and patiently and allowed my PPs to putt out without distraction I bloody well expect them to offer me the same courtesy rather than wander about in my peripheral vision or start moving their bag and trolley.  By all means move to the most efficient part of the green to exit it, mark cards etc... just do not distract me.

If your society are happy with it that’s fine, I would say something, in the same way I would if someone was disappearing up the fairway before I hit my tee shot.


----------



## DanFST (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Yes.  If I have stood quietly and patiently and allowed my PPs to putt out without distraction I bloody well expect them to offer me the same courtesy rather than wander about in my peripheral vision or start moving their bag and trolley.  By all means move to the most efficient part of the green to exit it, mark cards etc... just do not distract me.

If your society are happy with it that’s fine, I would say something, in the same way I would if someone was disappearing up the fairway before I hit my tee shot.
		
Click to expand...

I agree in part. 

As long as everyone is still and quiet when i'm about to make my stroke. It's fine.  I'd rather people line up and make reads whilst i'm practise swinging, otherwise it's painfully slow.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 29, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I agree in part.

As long as everyone is still and quiet when i'm about to make my stroke. It's fine.  I'd rather people line up and make reads whilst i'm practise swinging, otherwise it's painfully slow.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, my etiquette point was leaving the green, which those lacking in self awareness believe makes them invisible and inaudible.  Most players behave perfectly well on the green which is why they shouldn’t be leaving it early.👍


----------



## John Dewey (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			I agree, my etiquette point was leaving the green, which those lacking in self awareness believe makes them invisible and inaudible.  Most players behave perfectly well on the green which is why they shouldn’t be leaving it early.👍
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I just cannot agree that golfers “shouldn’t be leaving it early”. Pace of play is a critical problem on almost all public golf courses in the U.S. The course where we play - and others I’ve played at - will make slow groups skip a hole if they fall behind. Having slower golfers move to the next tee as soon as they can definitely helps our aged golfers maintain pace.


Our golfers are conscious of moving in close proximity to a putting golfer. But once they are 40 feet away from the putter and the hole, I cannot require them to cease movement. That is, as long as they are quiet.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 29, 2021)

Etiquette....the world of made up ways to be offended. On our course there are plenty of people who will get upset if someone talks.....but on several holes we are *real* close to a gun range, that doesn't bother them.....and alongside a road with cars zipping by.....or the tractor mowing grass.....or squawking peacocks etc etc etc. People are offended because they are looking for ways to be offended. How??? can random and regular gunfire NOT bother you.....but someone whispering does? How can someone walking off the green to head to the next tee bother you.....but the group moving around and talking on another hole only slightly further away NOT bother you? Etiquette.....madness. 

Someone is now thinking....that SOB is saying that it is ok to talk!!! No...I'm not. 

If a group I am in is having trouble keeping up with the group in front, we regularly tell the people who putt out first to head to the next tee and get ready to save some time.....and keeping up with the group ahead is etiquette. But....no.....don't move......etiquette. 

For those people who are sooooo easily distracted (*squirrel!!*)......golf must be really hard with so much random noise happening (birds, gunfire, talking on other holes, planes flying by, bugs, *squirrels!!, *any movement from anything anywhere...).


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 29, 2021)

John Dewey said:



			Sorry, but I just cannot agree that golfers “shouldn’t be leaving it early”. Pace of play is a critical problem on almost all public golf courses in the U.S. The course where we play - and others I’ve played at - will make slow groups skip a hole if they fall behind. Having slower golfers move to the next tee as soon as they can definitely helps our aged golfers maintain pace.

While our golfers are conscious of moving in close proximity to a putting golfer.
		
Click to expand...

We will agree to differ 👍, after all the rules etiquette are often cultural.  If someone asks you not to do something do you accommodate them if it is not unreasonable of course you do.  My statement is based on how I play golf, the people I play with and the courses I play.  If I joined your group and you said “I am trying to herd a bunch old boys around a course in an acceptable time or we get moved along”, I would say fine.  If you played in my group on a course which typically has no long distances between green and the next tee it would not go down well.  
So long as we agree screaming mashed potato is wrong in any environment we will be fine.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			So long as we agree screaming mashed potato is wrong in any environment we will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh jeez.......now I may have to try that, just to see if anybody seizes up and falls over.


----------



## John Dewey (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			We will agree to differ 👍, after all the rules etiquette are often cultural.  If someone asks you not to do something do you accommodate them if it is not unreasonable of course you do.  My statement is based on how I play golf, the people I play with and the courses I play.  If I joined your group and you said “I am trying to herd a bunch old boys around a course in an acceptable time or we get moved along”, I would say fine.  If you played in my group on a course which typically has no long distances between green and the next tee it would not go down well. 
So long as we agree screaming mashed potato is wrong in any environment we will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response.

“Trying to herd along a bunch of old boys around a course” is exactly my biggest challenge.

FYI, we absolutely love our north Texas golf course. But Byron Nelson did design it to maintain the natural geography, and there are long distances (150-200 yards) between many of the greens and following tees.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 29, 2021)

John Dewey said:



			Thanks for the response.

“Trying to herd along a bunch of old boys around a course” is exactly my biggest challenge.

FYI, we absolutely love our north Texas golf course. But Byron Nelson did design it to maintain the natural geography, and there are long distances (150-200 yards) between many of the greens and following tees.
		
Click to expand...

It is kind of strange how different areas design the courses differently. In Wash St I pretty well never saw courses designed with much distance between hole and next tee. Florida....quite often plenty of distance. In certain places I can understand why they like people (at times even require) to use carts....especially in the warmer areas of the country.


----------



## John Dewey (Apr 29, 2021)

banjofred said:



			It is kind of strange how different areas design the courses differently. In Wash St I pretty well never saw courses designed with much distance between hole and next tee. Florida....quite often plenty of distance. In certain places I can understand why they like people (at times even require) to use carts....especially in the warmer areas of the country.[/QUOTE
		
Click to expand...




banjofred said:



			It is kind of strange how different areas design the courses differently. In Wash St I pretty well never saw courses designed with much distance between hole and next tee. Florida....quite often plenty of distance. In certain places I can understand why they like people (at times even require) to use carts....especially in the warmer areas of the country.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if this is the reason, but Texas, Florida, and Arizona have many, many new golf courses. (Ours is not one.) It seems to me that designers of newer courses are more conscious now of environmentally sensitive areas. Courses are designed to preserve the existing water bodies and nesting areas. Decades ago I remember seeing golf course constructions where vast acreage was just bulldozed over to meet the playability desires of golf course owners/designers.


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 29, 2021)

Players hitting their shot when it is not their turn in Match Play. OK, not really etiquette as it is a Rule of Golf and I can ask them to replay their shot if I wish. However, I'd personally feel uncomfortable doing that for fear of being labelled a busy body, so instead I secretly despise that they did that and put me in that position 

So, purely etiquette wise, people that make noises just as I'm about to address my ball and play my shot. Whether that be having a conversation, rustling about in their bag or ripping off their glove. I then am partly thinking have they fully stopped, or will they start messing about again as soon as I start my swing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2021)

I actually don’t like it when it’s to quiet.
Any sudden noise then seems louder.
Known as Colin Montgomery’s ear ,he could hear a pin drop.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 29, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Yes.  If I have stood quietly and patiently and allowed my PPs to putt out without distraction I bloody well expect them to offer me the same courtesy rather than wander about in my peripheral vision or start moving their bag and trolley.  By all means move to the most efficient part of the green to exit it, mark cards etc... just do not distract me.

If your society are happy with it that’s fine, I would say something, in the same way I would if someone was disappearing up the fairway before I hit my tee shot.
		
Click to expand...

But if they've left the green surely they are outside your peripheral vision, so they can do things like mark a card without distracting you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2021)

Oh my giddy aunt how did I miss this...

Number 1 in the article is IMO a total vindication of HNSP on tee shots...

Yes - I recall very clearly the dismissal it received and scorn of so many on here in my insistence that it existed and that it was etiquette absolutely valid and relevant today...and yet the pushback I and one or two others (DfT specifically) received was indeed something to behold - as were the lengths of the two threads in which it was bashed around the forum.👍😇


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2021)

...and BTW.  If your ball is within say 10ft of the hole but it is not you to putt, please just mark and pick up your ball. You don’t need to be asked, and certainly don‘t question any request by a player to do so if you haven’t already marked it (see also ‘tending the flag’ 😊)


----------



## RichA (May 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and BTW.  If your ball is within say 10ft of the hole but it is not you to putt, please just mark and pick up your ball. You don’t need to be asked, and certainly don‘t question any request by a player to do so if you haven’t already marked it (see also ‘tending the flag’ 😊)
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's clearly close to my line, I'd rather you left it where it was or just putted out. 
I can understand it if the stakes are high, but I'm generally playing for recreation or have put £1 into the pot for one of the 50 or so low stakes competitions. 
We all have our quirks and preferences. Being in a group of 3 or 4 where every putt is marked and played in strict order of distance is, for me, like wearing full dinner suit for a pub meal.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

RichA said:



			Unless it's clearly close to my line, I'd rather you left it where it was or just putted out.
I can understand it if the stakes are high, but I'm generally playing for recreation or have put £1 into the pot for one of the 50 or so low stakes competitions.
We all have our quirks and preferences. Being in a group of 3 or 4 where every putt is marked and played in strict order of distance is, for me, like wearing full dinner suit for a pub meal.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that. As long as my ball is not near someone's putting line, I'm leaving it there. If it is fairly near I'll ask them if they'd like me to mark it, and/or move the marker to one side. Otherwise why bother? A lot of effort for no benefit.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with that. As long as my ball is not near someone's putting line, I'm leaving it there. If it is fairly near I'll ask them if they'd like me to mark it, and/or move the marker to one side. Otherwise why bother? A lot of effort for no benefit.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not like to clean your balls? 😳


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Do you not like to clean your balls? 😳
		
Click to expand...

That's a very personal question.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with that. As long as my ball is not near someone's putting line, I'm leaving it there. If it is fairly near I'll ask them if they'd like me to mark it, and/or move the marker to one side. Otherwise why bother? A lot of effort for no benefit.
		
Click to expand...

You are making a judgement on the position of your ball relative to that of the player about to putt that is not yours to make.

So unless you are going to putt just mark and pick it up...it is my view that I should not have to ask another player to mark and pick up his ball when I am to putt because I know that some players will question me on why I want it moved - and as that can be a little awkward some players might not wish to have to ask another.  I have absolutely no qualms - but I am not everyone.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You are making a judgement on the position of your ball relative to that of the player about to putt that is not yours to make.

So unless you are going to putt just mark and pick it up...it is my view that I should not have to ask another player to mark and pick up his ball when I am to putt because I know that some players will question me on why I want it moved - and as that can be a little awkward some players might not wish to have to ask another.  I have absolutely no qualms - but I am not everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless effort. He can ask me if he wants it marks for whatever reason. I might be over by my bag or something, it's a delay of play to wait for everybody to wander over, avoiding stepping on each other's lines to all mark their balls for no reason. I would never question someone 'why' they've asked me to mark it, that's what creates the unnecessary awkwardness. If they ask me, I do it, no problem.


----------



## Beedee (May 4, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You are making a judgement on the position of your ball relative to that of the player about to putt that is not yours to make.

So unless you are going to putt just mark and pick it up...it is my view that I should not have to ask another player to mark and pick up his ball when I am to putt because I know that some players will question me on why I want it moved - and as that can be a little awkward some players might not wish to have to ask another.  I have absolutely no qualms - but I am not everyone.
		
Click to expand...

You began by saying "If your ball is within say 10ft of the hole".  The clear implication is that if my ball is 30ft away, it wouldn't bother you.  So now we've established that you have a limit where it will bother you, how is the rest of your group supposed to know what your limit is?   And does your limit change with topography?

Also, it would be fair to assume that every player has their own limit where they would rather the ball be marked just in case.  And everyone's limit will be different.  For some people the distance will be huge, for some tiny.  Marking every other ball no matter what the distance or angle is clearly silly.  It's silly on the pro tour but at least they're playing for their living.  So now we're into a question of what will bother some people but not others.

Easy answer, if you want it marked ask them to mark it.

If someone wants me to mark my ball I'll mark it.  I won't question the person.  I might think the person is a prat, but I'll mark it anyway.

It's kind of like the "tending" question.  We all have a personal tolerance for where we think the other person is being a prat (e.g. if the other person wanted it tended for every single putt no matter what the distance I think most people would agree the person is being an idiot).  If someone wants the flag tended, I'll tend it, but at some stage I'll be mentally labelling the person as prat.  In the case of tending, my personal tolerance would be zero.


----------



## Swango1980 (May 4, 2021)

Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.


----------



## banjofred (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the reasons I stay away from match play (unless it's pairs in a rollup, so nobody really cares)....too easy for people to take things too personally. With something like a Medal, it's just me against the course. I've heard a few horror stories with match play, sometimes with things getting touchy between friends.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

If I was his partner I’d be looking for a new one, what a tart.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

He’s chancing his arm.
You were correct to say no.
Golf is an outdoor sport!


----------



## RichA (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

He should have checked the weather forecast and suggested a postponement before the match started, rather than waiting until he was losing. Good for you and your partner for not folding.


----------



## Orikoru (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

If it was all square or his team 1 up then maybe, but you can't make that sort of request when 2 or 3 down and expect it to be gratefully received!


----------



## davidy233 (May 4, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			Not sure if etiquette, but an unusual one tonight.

Played our fourball matchplay knockout match. It was very windy and the rain started coming down quite hard. However, not a puddle in sight (apart from a few bunkers) and course was very playable. Myself and partner were 2 up after 5, and looked to be going 3 up after 6 after an opponent hit a drive OB and then a few other duffed shots up the fairway (with partner also in a tricky position).

At this point, one of our opponents (the one who hit OB) pretty much demanded / begged we abandon the game and replay it another time when the weather was nice. He doesn't like playing in wind and rain, he has to go to work tomorrow and he might get a cold. In his opinion, it was ridiculous that we were playing in those conditions, it is not acceptable and he was only playing because we decided to go ahead with the arranged match this afternoon against his will (forecast was wind and light rain, so thought it was worth the risk rather than delay the game and find a date all 4 of us will be available).

My partner looked bemused at the fact he was actually making this request. I tried to point out that the course was playable and we really need to continue. To be fair, I also felt that if we accepted his request, played on a really nice day and they won (our opponents were both much higher handicappers, so probably more at risk in bad weather) then we could be kicking ourselves as it looked like we were strong favourites after 5 and a half holes tonight.

Anyway, he ended up conceding the match, but it was all a little uncomfortable. I guess the advantage is we won 2&13, now home and dry and in time for kick off for the Man City v PSG game.
		
Click to expand...

Love a match in the rain - well I don't actually, but I know that there's a decent chance it will put the other guy/team off a lot more than it will me - I've won several matches where my opponent basically gave up as the weather got fouler.


----------



## Aussie Swinger (May 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I played a couple of courses in NSW in the 1990s. The Ozzies seemed to have no dress code as such. The policing of any really daft clothing was done by relentless mickey-taking by all on the course. They had one strange quirk - you should not lay the flagstick on the ground. You had to hold it and pass it to someone else when it was your turn to putt. Seemed a pretty pointless ritual to me. When the course was rammed with fourballs, on a par three you all would walk off the back of the green before putting to allow the players behind to play their tee shots, then commence putting. Never seen that one done here by convention. Would make sense sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I moved to Aus 4 years ago, specifically NSW. The flag holding thing is still done to this day, which I also found a bit strange having always been a player that placed the flag on the deck out of the line of any putt. ‘What the f&*k you doing that for mate’ in Aussie drawl I’ve had more than once. Apart from that, anything goes, eskies full of beer and music are a comment sight here on Fridays after Tradies knock off for the weekend. Different to UK, but plenty of guys and girls having a good time before the comps become more serious on Saturday mornings.


----------



## ExRabbit (May 5, 2021)

banjofred said:



			This is one of the reasons I stay away from match play (unless it's pairs in a rollup, so nobody really cares)....too easy for people to take things too personally. With something like a Medal, it's just me against the course. I've heard a few horror stories with match play, sometimes with things getting touchy between friends.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I stopped playing our matchplay event.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Beedee said:



			You began by saying "If your ball is within say 10ft of the hole".  The clear implication is that if my ball is 30ft away, it wouldn't bother you.  So now we've established that you have a limit where it will bother you, how is the rest of your group supposed to know what your limit is?   And does your limit change with topography?

Also, it would be fair to assume that every player has their own limit where they would rather the ball be marked just in case.  And everyone's limit will be different.  For some people the distance will be huge, for some tiny.  Marking every other ball no matter what the distance or angle is clearly silly.  It's silly on the pro tour but at least they're playing for their living.  So now we're into a question of what will bother some people but not others.

Easy answer, if you want it marked ask them to mark it.

If someone wants me to mark my ball I'll mark it.  I won't question the person.  I might think the person is a prat, but I'll mark it anyway.

It's kind of like the "tending" question.  We all have a personal tolerance for where we think the other person is being a prat (e.g. if the other person wanted it tended for every single putt no matter what the distance I think most people would agree the person is being an idiot).  If someone wants the flag tended, I'll tend it, but at some stage I'll be mentally labelling the person as prat.  In the case of tending, my personal tolerance would be zero.
		
Click to expand...

You actually make my point in that you cannot know what might bother another player,  so in any sort of vicinity to the hole (I chose 10ft as a distance when you should always mark and pick up) that’s what you should do.

Further away it is for me more important if another ball is beyond the hole and within a cone of vision from me almost regardless of distance.  And do you not think that the fact that you might think a player is a prat for asking might stop him from asking,  Just mark your ball and pick up, else the other player might be thinking similar of you 😉

One of the main points of golfing etiquette is that we do something for another player or players *without having to be asked.*


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You actually make my point in that you cannot know what might bother another player,  so in any sort of vicinity to the hole (I chose 10ft as a distance when you should always mark and pick up) that’s what you should do.

Further away it is for me more important if another ball is beyond the hole and within a cone of vision from me almost regardless of distance.  And do you not think that the fact that you might think a player is a prat for asking might stop him from asking,  Just mark your ball and pick up, else the other player might be thinking similar of you 😉

One of the main points of golfing etiquette is that we do something for another player or players *without having to be asked.*

Click to expand...

Yes the whole point of it is what the player who is putting would like.
Sadly there seems a lack of it even on here.!


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You actually make my point in that you cannot know what might bother another player,  so in any sort of vicinity to the hole (I chose 10ft as a distance when you should always mark and pick up) that’s what you should do.

Further away it is for me more important if another ball is beyond the hole and within a cone of vision from me almost regardless of distance.  And do you not think that the fact that you might think a player is a prat for asking might stop him from asking,  Just mark your ball and pick up, else the other player might be thinking similar of you 😉

One of the main points of golfing etiquette is that we do something for another player or players *without having to be asked.*

Click to expand...

I don't understand this mentality that we all need to make extra effort and slow down the game just to avoid the briefest of polite conversations.   "Would you mind marking that?" "No problem." Heaven forfend we have to talk to each other!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand this mentality that we all need to make extra effort and slow down the game just to avoid the briefest of polite conversations.   "Would you mind marking that?" "No problem." Heaven forfend we have to talk to each other!
		
Click to expand...

I might suggest that ‘slow down the game’ is a red herring and the argument made by folks who don’t see the point of doing something they can’t be bothered doing 😘

And no need for any ‘time wasting’ polite interchange if the ball is just marked and picked up.😉


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2021)

My group don't mark their balls unless it is directly on the line. I'm sure plenty of others do the same. If people have a wider range of area they need it marking for then how wide, how are people supposed to know? A quick 'would you mind' is all that is needed but if golfers expect every ball on a green to be marked and picked up, every time, that is excessive and slows the game unnecessarily. I would never refuse but I am not going to add a layer of effort for the sake of it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I might suggest that ‘slow down the game’ is a red herring and the argument made by* folks who don’t see the point of doing something they can’t be bothered doing *😘

And no need for any ‘time wasting’ polite interchange if the ball is just marked and picked up.😉
		
Click to expand...

In bold - I never made any secret of that either! Waste of effort _and _time. I honestly can't believe you're happy to put everyone out just to avoid making a simple polite request. And people say it's the younger generations who don't talk anymore??


----------



## hovis (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My group don't mark their balls unless it is directly on the line. I'm sure plenty of others do the same. If people have a wider range of area they need it marking for then how wide, how are people supposed to know? A quick 'would you mind' is all that is needed but if golfers expect every ball on a green to be marked and picked up, every time, that is excessive and slows the game unnecessarily. I would never refuse but I am not going to add a layer of effort for the sake of it.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.  In fact I can't remember the last time I marked my ball.  I can however remember multiple occasions when I'm waiting for the green to clear and observe a bunch of seniors marking, cleaning and replacing their ball for a two foot tap in ( x4 on each hole). 
Even if my ball ends up on my pp's line I either go first or pick up the ball remembing what blemish it was next to


----------



## Robster59 (May 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Love a match in the rain - well I don't actually, but I know that there's a decent chance it will put the other guy/team off a lot more than it will me - I've won several matches where my opponent basically gave up as the weather got fouler.
		
Click to expand...

This is my viewpoint as well.  I don't mind playing in the rain at all but I know it gets to some people so if it gives me the edge, so much the better.  As has been said, golf is an outdoor game and you play the course and the elements as well as your opponent(s).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My group don't mark their balls unless it is directly on the line. I'm sure plenty of others do the same. If people have a wider range of area they need it marking for then how wide, how are people supposed to know? A quick 'would you mind' is all that is needed but if golfers expect every ball on a green to be marked and picked up, every time, that is excessive and slows the game unnecessarily. I would never refuse but I am not going to add a layer of effort for the sake of it.
		
Click to expand...

The point of much of etiquette is that we won’t know preferences of different players and so we just do it without asking or having to be asked. 

It isn’t excessive effort or time wasting.  

Your ball is on the green and you haven’t marked it.  It is now your turn to play so what do you do?  You go to your ball and mark its position and pick it up.  You then do whatever you do before replacing it and getting on with your putt.  The etiquette i point out is simply doing the same things but doing the mark and pick before it is your turn.  You don’t do it twice.


----------



## AliMc (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point of much of etiquette is that we won’t know preferences of different players and so we just do it without asking or having to be asked.

It isn’t excessive effort or time wasting. 

Your ball is on the green and you haven’t marked it.  It is now your turn to play so what do you do?  You go to your ball and mark its position and pick it up.  You then do whatever you do before replacing it and getting on with your putt.  The etiquette i point out is simply doing the same things but doing the mark and pick before it is your turn.  You don’t do it twice.
		
Click to expand...

When it's my turn to play why would I want to mark it's position and pick it up ?
When it's my turn to putt I'll go ahead and putt


----------



## Beedee (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point of much of etiquette is that we won’t know preferences of different players and so we just do it without asking or having to be asked.

It isn’t excessive effort or time wasting. 

Your ball is on the green and you haven’t marked it.  *It is now your turn to play so what do you do?  You go to your ball and mark its position and pick it up.*  You then do whatever you do before replacing it and getting on with your putt.  The etiquette i point out is simply doing the same things but doing the mark and pick before it is your turn.  You don’t do it twice.
		
Click to expand...

If I've just played on to the green I might mark, pick up, clean etc.  I might not.  If my ball is already on the green I only pick it up if it's close to someone's line/ball or if the person asks me to.  People who pick up, clean and replace for every putt are a blight on the game.  Get over yourself and hit the thing.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 5, 2021)

I sometimes wonder if people on this forum actaully play golf, with all the strange little rules and anachronisms that I keep reading.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point of much of etiquette is that we won’t know preferences of different players and so we just do it without asking or having to be asked.

It isn’t excessive effort or time wasting. 

Your ball is on the green and you haven’t marked it.  It is now your turn to play so what do you do?  You go to your ball and mark its position and pick it up.  You then do whatever you do before replacing it and getting on with your putt.  The etiquette i point out is simply doing the same things but doing the mark and pick before it is your turn.  You don’t do it twice.
		
Click to expand...

Others have already pointed this out but I'll add to it. If I don't mark I wont then pick up, clean, turn a line along the ball to suit when it is my turn. I just walk up to the ball, look at the line and putt it. No time wasted. If it is dirty then I would have marked it, picked it up, cleaned it straight away. If its clean I don't bother. 

For you it is etiquette. For others it is not. I'm not going to do something that is unnecessary on the off chance that one of my pp that day believes it to be good etiquette because my experience is that for most golfers it is not. If a pp asks me to mark early days when ordinarily I would not then I will pick up on the vibe and do it for the rest of the round. If they don't then they are clearly of a similar mind and we will just crack on.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The point of much of etiquette is that we won’t know preferences of different players and so we just do it without asking or having to be asked.

It isn’t excessive effort or time wasting. 

Your ball is on the green and you haven’t marked it.  *It is now your turn to play so what do you do?  You go to your ball and mark its position and pick it up.*  You then do whatever you do before replacing it and getting on with your putt.  The etiquette i point out is simply doing the same things but doing the mark and pick before it is your turn.  You don’t do it twice.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, no, when it's my turn to putt I go and putt. I don't clean my ball unless it really needs it (i.e. mud or sand on the ball). 9 times out of 10 I just leave it alone and then go and hit it.


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You actually make my point in that you cannot know what might bother another player,  so in any sort of vicinity to the hole (I chose 10ft as a distance when you should always mark and pick up) that’s what you should do.

Further away it is for me more important if another ball is beyond the hole and within a cone of vision from me almost regardless of distance.  And do you not think that the fact that you might think a player is a prat for asking might stop him from asking,  Just mark your ball and pick up, else the other player might be thinking similar of you 😉

One of the main points of golfing etiquette is that we do something for another player or players *without having to be asked.*

Click to expand...

Are you trying to start another HNSP type argument?

If so then you're on a sticky wicket, ball marking is a relatively new phenomenon in the long history of golf and in my view is rarely necessary, certainly the way you describe it it's stuff and nonsense.  
IMHO of course.


----------



## RichA (May 5, 2021)

I didn't know what HNSP / Historically Natural Standing Position meant, so I just googled it. On the whole of the internet, the only hits I'm finding are on this forum in conversations about etiquette. 
Is it even real or has someone made it up?


----------



## Slab (May 5, 2021)

RichA said:



			I didn't know what HNSP / Historically Natural Standing Position meant, so I just googled it. On the whole of the internet, the only hits I'm finding are on this forum in conversations about etiquette.
*Is it even real or has someone made it up?*

Click to expand...

That is an excellent question


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

RichA said:



			I didn't know what HNSP / Historically Natural Standing Position meant, so I just googled it. On the whole of the internet, the only hits I'm finding are on this forum in conversations about etiquette.
Is it even real or has someone made it up?
		
Click to expand...

Most things are made up at some time.
Years ago it wasn’t a penalty to hit another ball and could be used as a stymie.
Some people don’t like other balls in their peripheral vision. ( or flags).
Some don’t mind. 
It’s a game of choices we just need to think about others and our actions on their game.
Just like in real life.
I mark and clean my ball after playing on .
But would putt out if close unless on his line I would then mark.
But if a pp asks then I will comply no prob.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

hovis said:



			Couldn't agree more.  In fact I can't remember the last time I marked my ball.  I can however remember multiple occasions when I'm waiting for the green to clear and observe a bunch of seniors marking, cleaning and replacing their ball for a two foot tap in ( x4 on each hole).
Even if my ball ends up on my pp's line I either go first or pick up the ball remembing what blemish it was next to
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you don’t do that in a comp?


----------



## Swango1980 (May 5, 2021)

RichA said:



			He should have checked the weather forecast and suggested a postponement before the match started, rather than waiting until he was losing. Good for you and your partner for not folding.
		
Click to expand...

To fair to him on that side, he did. He was trying to get us to call the game off the day before, and the afternoon a few hours before tee off. However, both the BBC and Met Office apps simply said it would be windy and light rain showers. Not exactly torrential rain. He was clear he doesn't enjoy playing in wind and rain, which is why he wanted us to re-schedule. However, it is hard enough to get a slot all 4 of us would be available, so light rain and some wind is hardly a reason to delay an arranged match. Besides, I bought some nice waterproofs a few years ago, so I might as well use them every now and then.


----------



## 2blue (May 5, 2021)

Sorry, haven't read the thread fully but there must be a mention of not being called through by the group ahead that is more than a hole down well before the 16th, 17th hole?


----------



## theoneandonly (May 5, 2021)

RichA said:



			I didn't know what HNSP / Historically Natural Standing Position meant, so I just googled it. On the whole of the internet, the only hits I'm finding are on this forum in conversations about etiquette.
Is it even real or has someone made it up?
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/where-playing-partners-stand-when-i-tee-off.62964

Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## BiMGuy (May 5, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/where-playing-partners-stand-when-i-tee-off.62964

Enjoy the rest of your day
		
Click to expand...

I presume that went the same way as having flags tended?

Some people need to get over themselves.


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I presume that went the same way as having flags tended?

Some people need to get over themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Encouragingly, the poll seemed to have an overwhelming majority in favour of 'who cares as long as they're out the way and quiet'.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 5, 2021)

I offer to mark my ball when it's nowhere in line with the hole, usually get a look like I'm taking the mick out of their putting ability.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/where-playing-partners-stand-when-i-tee-off.62964

Enjoy the rest of your day
		
Click to expand...

I read the first 3 pages, realised there were 68 in total and baled for the good of my health. I now understand why that thread has gained legendary status. Fair play.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I read the first 3 pages, realised there were 68 in total and baled for the good of my health. I now understand why that thread has gained legendary status. Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Yes same here, flicked through it. It's up there with flag tending and changing shoes in the car park!


----------



## banjofred (May 5, 2021)

People just seem to look for reasons to get upset. Once upon a time.....I played with a guy that was soooooo easily distracted he went a little nuts (while he was putting) when I was standing alongside the green next to my partner and I had my golf ball in my hands just rubbing the dirt off of it. Just literally rubbing it in my hands....no up and down....just rubbing the ball. Just that little bit of movement was enough to upset him. I've always been sorry I didn't just tell him to _*(insert bad word*_ _*here*_)  off....and just headed home. He did similar things a number of times. Any movement....anywhere...was enough to distract him. Just seriously nuts......and ruined the golf for everybody else.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 5, 2021)

banjofred said:



			People just seem to look for reasons to get upset. Once upon a time.....I played with a guy that was soooooo easily distracted he went a little nuts (while he was putting) when I was standing alongside the green next to my partner and I had my golf ball in my hands just rubbing the dirt off of it. Just literally rubbing it in my hands....no up and down....just rubbing the ball. Just that little bit of movement was enough to upset him. I've always been sorry I didn't just tell him to _*(insert bad word*_ _*here*_)  off....and just headed home. He did similar things a number of times. Any movement....anywhere...was enough to distract him. Just seriously nuts......and ruined the golf for everybody else.
		
Click to expand...

I've played with people like that. Its almost like they enjoy being wound up.

How do they cope with the noise from wind, birds, players on other parts of the course, airplanes, passing cars and on and on.

In my younger days I just put up with people like that. Now I would tell them to wind it in or they can play on ahead and I will continue to enjoy my round on my own. I've got neither the time or patience for it anymore.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I've played with people like that. Its almost like they enjoy being wound up.

How do they cope with the noise from wind, birds, players on other parts of the course, airplanes, passing cars and on and on.

In my younger days I just put up with people like that. Now I would tell them to wind it in or they can play on ahead and I will continue to enjoy my round on my own. I've got neither the time or patience for it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Talking of airplanes I once played at a golf at a club right next to the Farnbourgh Air Show on the day that it was on. 

It was a superb day but one of my brothers didn’t enjoy it for the noise, it started when he was just about to tee off than the red arrows suddenly appeared overhead, then the European Air bus flew by very low and boy what a noise that was we had to cover our ears. 

All through the round he moaned but to cap it all near the end he hit a poor shot and landed in a bunker, look out I said here comes the air bus again, I won’t say what he said as it would get me a ban but he did say he wouldn’t be back. 
It didn’t take much to irritate him😂. what a brilliant day it was though but I think that club has closed now.


----------



## davidy233 (May 5, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Talking of airplanes I once played at a golf at a club right next to the Farnbourgh Air Show on the day that it was on.

It was a superb day but one of my brothers didn’t enjoy it for the noise, it started when he was just about to tee off than the red arrows suddenly appeared overhead, then the European Air bus flew by very low and boy what a noise that was we had to cover our ears.

All through the round he moaned but to cap it all near the end he hit a poor shot and landed in a bunker, look out I said here comes the air bus again, I won’t say what he said as it would get me a ban but he did say he wouldn’t be back.
It didn’t take much to irritate him😂. what a brilliant day it was though but I think that club has closed now.
		
Click to expand...

We sometimes get machine gun fire from Barry Buddon ranges which are across the railway line from part of the course, Carnoustie and Panmure get the same - kind of worrying that you stop noticing it after a while.


----------



## RichA (May 5, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			Yes same here, flicked through it. It's up there with flag tending and changing shoes in the car park!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I've only been looking at this forum since Lockdown 2, but it almost seems like there are familiar names from that thread that just recycle the same old gripes about made up etiquette hoping that new folks will bite. Seems like poor lifestyle etiquette in itself, ironically.
And reminds me why I've quit various cycling, motoring etc forums over the years.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			We sometimes get machine gun fire from Barry Buddon ranges which are across the railway line from part of the course, Carnoustie and Panmure get the same - kind of worrying that you stop noticing it after a while.
		
Click to expand...

Similar scenario at our place. They have pheasant shooting in neighbouring fields on occasions and one time a guest commented on the 18th that he liked the course but couldn't cope with the constant noise of the shotguns. I had phased them out and had to think for a few seconds to work out what he was talking about. Having grown up under the flight path of Manchester airport you learn to zone out certain noises 😄


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I read the first 3 pages, realised there were 68 in total and baled for the good of my health. I now understand why that thread has gained legendary status. Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

First rule of HNSPClub..


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Talking of airplanes I once played at a golf at a club right next to the Farnbourgh Air Show on the day that it was on.

It was a superb day but one of my brothers didn’t enjoy it for the noise, it started when he was just about to tee off than the red arrows suddenly appeared overhead, then the European Air bus flew by very low and boy what a noise that was we had to cover our ears.

All through the round he moaned but to cap it all near the end he hit a poor shot and landed in a bunker, look out I said here comes the air bus again, I won’t say what he said as it would get me a ban but he did say he wouldn’t be back.
It didn’t take much to irritate him😂. what a brilliant day it was though but I think that club has closed now.
		
Click to expand...

Played Renfrew GC  once and a Jumbo jet took off over the course.
Jeez we could see the wheel nuts it was that low. The wash off it was horrible.


----------



## sunshine (May 5, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played Renfrew GC  once and a Jumbo jet took off over the course.
Jeez we could see the wheel nuts it was that low. The wash off it was horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Your playing partner still probably had a moan because you coughed during his practice swing while the plane flew overhead


----------



## HampshireHog (May 5, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Talking of airplanes I once played at a golf at a club right next to the Farnbourgh Air Show on the day that it was on.

It was a superb day but one of my brothers didn’t enjoy it for the noise, it started when he was just about to tee off than the red arrows suddenly appeared overhead, then the European Air bus flew by very low and boy what a noise that was we had to cover our ears.

All through the round he moaned but to cap it all near the end he hit a poor shot and landed in a bunker, look out I said here comes the air bus again, I won’t say what he said as it would get me a ban but he did say he wouldn’t be back.
It didn’t take much to irritate him😂. what a brilliant day it was though but I think that club has closed now.
		
Click to expand...

I once played a club match there when the air show was on, quite a thing really. Shame it’s gone now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Your playing partner still probably had a moan because you coughed during his practice swing while the plane flew overhead 

Click to expand...

He actually shanked it over the bushes into the Clyde.
I remember playing somewhere up Preston way and a Eurofighter was strutting it’s stuff.
Awesome sight.


----------



## AliMc (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Similar scenario at our place. They have pheasant shooting in neighbouring fields on occasions and one time a guest commented on the 18th that he liked the course but couldn't cope with the constant noise of the shotguns. I had phased them out and had to think for a few seconds to work out what he was talking about. Having grown up under the flight path of Manchester airport you learn to zone out certain noises 😄
		
Click to expand...

Slightly similar at Dunbar, our shotgun scramble or whatever other format they choose doesn't start with a shotgun anymore as one year it inadvertently caused the lifeboat to be lauched, i think they just use a klaxton now


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I read the first 3 pages, realised there were 68 in total and baled for the good of my health. I now understand why that thread has gained legendary status. Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

And remember - the thread linked to was the second thread of the discussion - the previous one having been closed by the mods for reasons I can’t recall...it must have got into a heated exchange of views.  If I recall correctly the original was of similar length 🤪

But as I have noted earlier on this one...on the points of etiquette listed in our hosts article, standing in the correct place when a playing companion is teeing off is at #1.

So the view ‘who cares as long as they are quiet and out of the way’ does not accord with the view that, wherever possible, most players teeing off prefer to be able to see their playing companion(s) - which is what the HNSP asks for 😍

BTW - HNSP was not made up (though the acronym was - by Doon I think) - it was something driven into me as a young lad in about 1970 by golfers I played with when I started playing my local municipal course on southside of Glasgow.  I did not question these fellas but did what they told me to do as far as etiquette was concerned - and so I stood where they told me to stand and did not question why - it was just so 😳


----------



## rosie (May 5, 2021)

I played in a comp the other week at a neighbouring course, one player who picked their ball up, walked onto the green to watch us putt and opened a big bag of crisps whilst watching. That was noisy 😁😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Talking of airplanes I once played at a golf at a club right next to the Farnbourgh Air Show on the day that it was on.

It was a superb day but one of my brothers didn’t enjoy it for the noise, it started when he was just about to tee off than the red arrows suddenly appeared overhead, then the European Air bus flew by very low and boy what a noise that was we had to cover our ears.

All through the round he moaned but to cap it all near the end he hit a poor shot and landed in a bunker, look out I said here comes the air bus again, I won’t say what he said as it would get me a ban but he did say he wouldn’t be back.
It didn’t take much to irritate him😂. what a brilliant day it was though but I think that club has closed now.
		
Click to expand...

yup - Southwood gc has closed...I believe pilots complained about being distracted when taking off by the antics of golfers...I think...possibly 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (May 5, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Slightly similar at Dunbar, our shotgun scramble or whatever other format they choose doesn't start with a shotgun anymore as one year it inadvertently caused the lifeboat to be lauched, i think they just use a klaxton now
		
Click to expand...

Living in the fens, we get the bang machines (I'm sure there is a more technical name for them) going off regularly as we play.

Played at Horsforth golf club a few times, which runs righ next to the runway at Leeds Bradford Airport.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			yup - Southwood gc has closed...I believe pilots complained about being distracted when taking off by the antics of golfers...I think...possibly 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be an "abandoned"  27 hole (possibly even 36) layout to the north of the airfield? Presumably that was Southwood?

And the Army Golf Club on the other side of the airfield, is (or was when i was last there) separated from the jets by a mere mesh link fence. A good high slice on the 14th could see you bouncing one off a Learjet or something. Was never there during an airshow though. But did once play Park Wood during Biggin Hill Air Show - its sort of just off the end of the runway. Scared the pants off me when a couple of Tornados roared over so low that we all ducked ...


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And remember - the thread linked to was the second thread of the discussion - the previous one having been closed by the mods for reasons I can’t recall...it must have got into a heated exchange of views.  If I recall correctly the original was of similar length 🤪

But as I have noted earlier on this one...on the points of etiquette listed in our hosts article, standing in the correct place when a playing companion is teeing off is at #1.

*So the view ‘who cares as long as they are quiet and out of the way’ does not accord with the view that, wherever possible, most players teeing off prefer to be able to see their playing companion(s) - which is what the HNSP asks for* 😍

BTW - HNSP was not made up (though the acronym was - by Doon I think) - it was something driven into me as a young lad in about 1970 by golfers I played with when I started playing my local municipal course on southside of Glasgow.  I did not question these fellas but did what they told me to do as far as etiquette was concerned - and so I stood where they told me to stand and did not question why - it was just so 😳
		
Click to expand...

That's just common sense though, if you have the option if either side it's probably better to go in front of the player. But if the path leads up to the tee on the left hand side, I've not about to ask everybody to walk around to the right hand side, because I'd feel like a total arse. As long as they're well back and not making any sudden noises it's all good.

If you play in a four-ball where one of you is left-handed, and he's teeing off third, do you all walk around the tee to the left hand side, and then back round to the right hand side for the 4th player to tee off?? Another waste of time.


----------



## davidy233 (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's just common sense though, if you have the option if either side it's probably better to go in front of the player. But if the path leads up to the tee on the left hand side, I've not about to ask everybody to walk around to the right hand side, because I'd feel like a total arse. As long as they're well back and not making any sudden noises it's all good.

If you play in a four-ball where one of you is left-handed, and he's teeing off third, do you all walk around the tee to the left hand side, and then back round to the right hand side for the 4th player to tee off?? Another waste of time. 

Click to expand...

Please no Orikoru - You know not what you are starting here.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's just common sense though, if you have the option if either side it's probably better to go in front of the player. But if the path leads up to the tee on the left hand side, I've not about to ask everybody to walk around to the right hand side, because I'd feel like a total arse. As long as they're well back and not making any sudden noises it's all good.

If you play in a four-ball where one of you is left-handed, and he's teeing off third, do you all walk around the tee to the left hand side, and then back round to the right hand side for the 4th player to tee off?? Another waste of time. 

Click to expand...

Walk away. Do not engage.

It won't end well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Seems to be an "abandoned"  27 hole (possibly even 36) layout to the north of the airfield? Presumably that was Southwood?

And the Army Golf Club on the other side of the airfield, is (or was when i was last there) separated from the jets by a mere mesh link fence. A good high slice on the 14th could see you bouncing one off a Learjet or something. Was never there during an airshow though. But did once play Park Wood during Biggin Hill Air Show - its sort of just off the end of the runway. Scared the pants off me when a couple of Tornados roared over so low that we all ducked ...
		
Click to expand...

That’s Southwood and The Army is as you say.  Not a lot between golfers and airfield.


----------



## Robster59 (May 6, 2021)

One thing that strikes me on this thread is the confusion of what "Etiquette" really is.  Dress code, for example, is not part of it.  
The R&A produced a video a few years ago on what they considered to be Etiquette.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 6, 2021)

People who ask me to mark my ball when its nowhere near the line of the putt... 


Lord Tyrion said:



			I read the first 3 pages, realised there were 68 in total and baled for the good of my health. I now understand why that thread has gained legendary status. Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing ive read all day. Got gripped and made it 8 pages in before giving up... how did it get to 68...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			People who ask me to mark my ball when its nowhere near *the line of the putt... *


Best thing ive read all day. Got gripped and made it 8 pages in before giving up... how did it get to 68...
		
Click to expand...

That may be your sole criteria for when a ball should be marked and picked - great - but it’s not mine.  I also want to be able to focus on the hole and my line - I don’t need a ball in my field of view providing any distraction.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's just common sense though, if you have the option if either side it's probably better to go in front of the player. But if the path leads up to the tee on the left hand side, I've not about to ask everybody to walk around to the right hand side, because I'd feel like a total arse. As long as they're well back and not making any sudden noises it's all good.

If you play in a four-ball where one of you is left-handed, and he's teeing off third, do you all walk around the tee to the left hand side, and then back round to the right hand side for the 4th player to tee off?? Another waste of time. 

Click to expand...

Left handers  don’t count it’s their own fault


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			People who ask me to mark my ball when its nowhere near the line of the putt... 


Best thing ive read all day. Got gripped and made it 8 pages in before giving up... how did it get to 68...
		
Click to expand...

We had nothing else to do!


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That may be your sole criteria for when a ball should be marked and picked - great - but it’s not mine.  I also want to be able to focus on the hole and my line - I don’t need a ball in my field of view providing any distraction.
		
Click to expand...

So if you have a 30 foot putt, and there is another ball on the green 40 feet away from you, 20 feet from the hole, nowhere near your line, nowhere near the hole, you would find it distracting? How fragile is your concentration?


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's just common sense though, if you have the option if either side it's probably better to go in front of the player. But if the path leads up to the tee on the left hand side, I've not about to ask everybody to walk around to the right hand side, because I'd feel like a total arse. As long as they're well back and not making any sudden noises it's all good.

If you play in a four-ball where one of you is left-handed, and he's teeing off third, do you all walk around the tee to the left hand side, and then back round to the right hand side for the 4th player to tee off?? Another waste of time. 

Click to expand...

I immediately thought exactly the same as you.

It's not just the tee though... what about on the green? Does everyone have to be in the field of vision? What if the player hits his tee shot on the right side of the fairway, does the rest of the group have to stand in the right side rough while he plays his second shot (assuming right handed player)? The mind boggles.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			So if you have a 30 foot putt, and there is another ball on the green 40 feet away from you, 20 feet from the hole, nowhere near your line, nowhere near the hole, you would find it distracting? How fragile is your concentration? 

Click to expand...

My concentration is fine - I just might not want it sitting there when I am putting. Your example is in extremis and I may well not be in the slightest bit bothered if it is left there - it very much depends where it is - however it is my prerogative and no-one else’s to make that judgment.

And so...as you are almost certainly going to mark and pick up your ball before you putt in any case  - either to clean it or position it ‘just so’ as it best suits you and how you set your ball for a putt - then maybe it’s just as easy and quick to mark and pick it up whatever. And you’ll never have to wait to be asked 👍😊

I‘ll note that in a match yesterday I only had to ask my opponent to mark his ball a couple of times 😊. I won my match 4/3 and at the end of the round my opponent congratulated me on my superb putting - long ones especially - works for me 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That may be your sole criteria for when a ball should be marked and picked - great - but it’s not mine.  I also want to be able to focus on the hole and my line - I don’t need a ball in my field of view providing any distraction.
		
Click to expand...

How do you cope with the flag, or a bush, or ball marker another player or anything really being in your field of view?


----------



## sunshine (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My concentration is fine - *I just might not want it sitting there when I am putting*. Your example is in extremis and I may well not be in the slightest bit bothered if it is left there - it very much depends where it is - however it is my prerogative and no-one else’s to make that judgment.

And so...as you are almost certainly going to mark and pick up your ball before you putt in any case - either to clean it or position it ‘just so’ as it best suits you and how you set your ball for a putt - then maybe it’s just as easy and quick to mark and pick it up whatever. And you’ll never have to wait to be asked 👍😊

I‘ll note that in a match yesterday *I only had to ask my opponent to mark his ball a couple of times* 😊. I won my match 4/3 and at the end of the round my opponent congratulated me on my superb putting - long ones especially 👍
		
Click to expand...

You are of course right that it is entirely your prerogative and your opponent should mark the ball without question when asked.

Based on the bits I have highlighted, it clearly must be as issue if you find yourself repeatedly asking opponents to mark their ball. I can't remember ever having had to ask someone to mark their ball. If their ball is close to my line any golfer has the awareness to mark it, if they haven't marked it, it's because it's not close to my line!

What do you do when someone uses a bright poker chip ball marker, which is just as big as a ball and probably more of a distraction?


----------



## ger147 (May 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You are of course right that it is entirely your prerogative and your opponent should mark the ball without question when asked.

Based on the bits I have highlighted, it clearly must be as issue if you find yourself repeatedly asking opponents to mark their ball. I can't remember ever having had to ask someone to mark their ball. If their ball is close to my line any golfer has the awareness to mark it, if they haven't marked it, it's because it's not close to my line!

What do you do when someone uses a bright poker chip ball marker, which is just as big as a ball and probably more of a distraction?
		
Click to expand...

I like to keep a beer can in my bag as a spare ball marker to be used when playing folks like that...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You are of course right that it is entirely your prerogative and your opponent should mark the ball without question when asked.

Based on the bits I have highlighted, it clearly must be as issue if you find yourself repeatedly asking opponents to mark their ball. I can't remember ever having had to ask someone to mark their ball. If their ball is close to my line any golfer has the awareness to mark it, if they haven't marked it, it's because it's not close to my line!

What do you do when someone uses a bright poker chip ball marker, which is just as big as a ball and probably more of a distraction?
		
Click to expand...

I deal with it - it’s not a ball.

But on the general principal in respect of etiquette and distractions when another is putting - see second point in the GM article linked to in the opening post of this thread - ‘shadow on the line’.  Who could ever be distracted by such a thing - I might ask.  But we all know that many are - as the article points out.  Do we wait until asked to move?

And for HNSP see point one in the article.

I suspect that the authors of the article - Mssrs Tappin and Ellwood - might fall my side of this particular fence if pushed...and of course they might not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			How do you cope with the flag, or a bush, or ball marker another player or anything really being in your field of view?
		
Click to expand...

They are not a ball and I deal with each as I might wish to; as I am able, or indeed as I not able.


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2021)

In a competition 10 feet around the hole is a fair enough distance to mark that up out of the way as a courtesy to the player putting. 

If your just out mucking about people will hit putts willy nilly.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I immediately thought exactly the same as you.

It's not just the tee though... what about on the green? Does everyone have to be in the field of vision? What if the player hits his tee shot on the right side of the fairway, does the rest of the group have to stand in the right side rough while he plays his second shot (assuming right handed player)? The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

I would rather have players behind me so I can’t see them.
But in front isn’t a problem .
As long as their quiet during my swing they can do what they like,( except eat crisps).
Concentration and being able to shut things out are part of the game imo,


----------



## BiMGuy (May 6, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			I would rather have players behind me so I can’t see them.
But in front isn’t a problem .
As long as their quiet during my swing they can do what they like,( except eat crisps).
Concentration and being able to shut things out are part of the game imo,
		
Click to expand...

No one is trying to hit you when playing golf, so in reality there is very little to worry about. Which is maybe why some are predisposed to go looking for things to annoy them. 

I'd prefer people to continue to talk if they want. Its better than a sudden silence then someone puncturing it. I'm able to block most things out, so I don't really care either way. 
Some of the group I used to play with would constantly talk and move around, so I got used to it. Now my lad has taken up golf and my daughter sometimes comes and walks round. Son now I'm getting used to holding a conversation whilst hitting shots 😂

The only thing that really bothers me are people moving close when hitting as it brings thoughts of hitting them. Shadows used to annoy me beyond reason, but they don't anymore.

Someone standing on my line when the greens are soft would still annoy me. Many people do it when there is lots of break on a put. They will make a big effort to lean over in an effort to not stand on your line. Whilst doing exactly that. Its usually poor or new golfers that don't understand the contours on the green and see everything as a straight line.


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I deal with it - it’s not a ball.

But on the general principal in respect of etiquette and distractions when another is putting - see second point in the GM article linked to in the opening post of this thread - ‘shadow on the line’.  Who could ever be distracted by such a thing - I might ask.  But we all know that many are - as the article points out.  Do we wait until asked to move?

And for HNSP see point one in the article.

I suspect that the authors of the article - Mssrs Tappin and Ellwood - might fall my side of this particular fence if pushed...and of course they might not.
		
Click to expand...

Shadows on your line makes it more difficult to read the break, it's not an issue of being distracted.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			No one is trying to hit you when playing golf, so in reality there is very little to worry about. Which is maybe why some are predisposed to go looking for things to annoy them.

I'd prefer people to continue to talk if they want. Its better than a sudden silence then someone puncturing it. I'm able to block most things out, so I don't really care either way.
Some of the group I used to play with would constantly talk and move around, so I got used to it. Now my lad has taken up golf and my daughter sometimes comes and walks round. Son now I'm getting used to holding a conversation whilst hitting shots 😂

The only thing that really bothers me are people moving close when hitting as it brings thoughts of hitting them. Shadows used to annoy me beyond reason, but they don't anymore.

Someone standing on my line when the greens are soft would still annoy me. Many people do it when there is lots of break on a put. They will make a big effort to lean over in an effort to not stand on your line. Whilst doing exactly that. Its usually poor or new golfers that don't understand the contours on the green and see everything as a straight line.
		
Click to expand...

Shadows do annoy me, even my own sometimes.
I wear reactolite glasses and shadows make it very dark.
When I used to play in the scratch team we used to delibaretly move around and talk etc .
This got us used to any gamesmanship from opponents.
There wasn’t much , but there were some who did it all the time.
Sadly them days are over, I used to love the matchplay.


----------



## MarkT (May 6, 2021)

rosie said:



			I played in a comp the other week at a neighbouring course, one player who picked their ball up, walked onto the green to watch us putt and opened a big bag of crisps whilst watching. That was noisy 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

What flavour?


----------



## sunshine (May 7, 2021)

rosie said:



			I played in a comp the other week at a neighbouring course, one player who picked their ball up, walked onto the green to watch us putt and opened a big bag of crisps whilst watching. That was noisy 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Crisps - an etiquette minefield. Did the player share them, normally I'd at least offer my partners, but with COVID that's a bit awkward. Personally I'm not a fan of crisps while playing golf, it makes my fingers oily and then I transfer it to the grips.

Maybe somebody could invent golf crisps that come in a bag which can be opened silently and have little crisp tongs so you remain COVID safe and don't get greasy fingers. There's got to be a market out there.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2021)

When I learned to play, one of the unwritten rules I learned was the first person to hole out gets the flag so when the last person finishes, the flag man is there ready.
There were many occasion when I played in pro-ams where I would be the last to putt and then I'd need to fetch the flag.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2021)

bobmac said:



			When I learned to play, one of the unwritten rules I learned was the first person to hole out gets the flag so when the last person finishes, the flag man is there ready.
There were many occasion when I played in pro-ams where I would be the last to putt and then I'd need to fetch the flag.
		
Click to expand...

Taking the flag out feels like a bygone age now, like a lifetime ago. I honestly can't remember the last time I took the flag out - I obviously didn't register that it would be the last time I did it for two years.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Taking the flag out feels like a bygone age now, like a lifetime ago. I honestly can't remember the last time I took the flag out - I obviously didn't register that it would be the last time I did it for two years. 

Click to expand...

Ive not yet played golf where you can take it out....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive not yet played golf where you can take it out.... 

Click to expand...

It is not that exciting, don't build your expectations up too much.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is not that exciting, don't build your expectations up too much.
		
Click to expand...

Ill be honest - dont think ill start taking it out. I like the flag being in - what I hate is the shallow holes!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ill be honest - dont think ill start taking it out. I like the flag being in - what I hate is the shallow holes!
		
Click to expand...

You must be under 50 still. Wait until you start having back troubles. Shallow holes mean not as far to bend


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is not that exciting, don't build your expectations up too much.
		
Click to expand...

I can just see him getting all worked up and launching the flag into the woods like a javelin.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You must be under 50 still. Wait until you start having back troubles. Shallow holes mean not as far to bend  

Click to expand...

Im the dude in my pic  27.. just over half way there!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I can just see him getting all worked up and launching the flag into the woods like a javelin.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I would love to be there at that moment. That is a wonderful image


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Oh, I would love to be there at that moment. That is a wonderful image 

Click to expand...

Blackmoor in october.. be there!


----------



## sunshine (May 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ill be honest - dont think ill start taking it out. I like the flag being in - what I hate is the shallow holes!
		
Click to expand...

I hope your wife doesn't read your posts


----------



## Bdill93 (May 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I hope your wife doesn't read your posts 

Click to expand...

Nah this is my safe place


----------



## AliMc (May 7, 2021)

bobmac said:



			When I learned to play, one of the unwritten rules I learned was the first person to hole out gets the flag so when the last person finishes, the flag man is there ready.
There were many occasion when I played in pro-ams where I would be the last to putt and then I'd need to fetch the flag.
		
Click to expand...

My mate and I played an open gents pairs with a couple of old guys who were, tbh, a bit grumpy.
Near the end of the round one of them says to the other 'do you know how much this flagstick weighs' reply 'No'
 'aye that'll be right because you never pick the effing thing up'


----------



## hovis (May 7, 2021)

So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.
Unless there is a directive that everyone must stop for x minutes at the halfway house, anyone who does forfeits their position on the course.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm with you.
Unless there is a directive that everyone must stop for x minutes at the halfway house, anyone who does forfeits their position on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Sats (May 7, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

100% with you - it's that attitude that boils my urine. I hope that if they did complain whomever was receiving the complaints laughed in their faces and gave them a reality check.


----------



## HampshireHog (May 7, 2021)

The club will have a rule/code of conduct no doubt, ours is that you don’t go through without asking permission, and that permission should not be unreasonably withheld.

It’s a good rule and encourages good etiquette on both sides.

Maybe had a handful of incidents in 10 years.


----------



## banjofred (May 7, 2021)

I really dislike stopping in the middle of a round to....uh.....eat? I know it's tradition but......


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 7, 2021)

Players continuing to putt out in 4BBB or team games when they can't score or their partner is already down for more points. I can understand it early on when you want to get a feel for the greens but other than that it really gets to me, especially in a packed field.


----------



## arnieboy (May 7, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			The club will have a rule/code of conduct no doubt, ours is that you don’t go through without asking permission, and that permission should not be unreasonably withheld.

It’s a good rule and encourages good etiquette on both sides.

Maybe had a handful of incidents in 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Played today with our society and the deal included coffee and a bacon or sausage sandwich at the halfway house.  They have a large sign that states if you stop the following group goes through. Sensible in my book.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Absolute bells.


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2021)

I played at Ramstein Air Force Base in the early 90's and at the 10th tee (Par 3) there was a bit of a hold up.
One group still putting out, one group on the tee waiting drinking beer, the next group enjoying burger and chips and beer, the group in front of us ordering their burger and chips and drinking beer......so when in Rome Southern Germany, do as the Yanks do.
Happy days.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Shadows on your line makes it more difficult to read the break, it's not an issue of being distracted.
		
Click to expand...

And there again that may well be the case for you but not the case in general - I for one don’t find the shadow of a player affecting my reading of a break any more of an issue than the shadow simply being a distraction - they are equally so.


----------



## 4LEX (May 7, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Poor form. You can't just plough through without permission. I guarentee 9/10 groups would stop, so you're the minority and it wouldn't take 2 minutes to pop over and say you're not stopping and would it be OK to go through.

Where I play you'd be reported to the secretary, captain and board before you'd finished the 10th hole


----------



## rystaman (May 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Poor form. You can't just plough through without permission. I guarentee 9/10 groups would stop, so you're the minority and it wouldn't take 2 minutes to pop over and say you're not stopping and would it be OK to go through.

Where I play you'd be reported to the secretary, captain and board before you'd finished the 10th hole 

Click to expand...

I don't know if this is sarcasm or not but if not then this and a lot of other comments in here is why a lot of people are reluctant to take up the sport. If you're sitting at the halfway house eating, you forfeit your position on the course. If I was and a group went ahead anybody who didn't have a stick up their arse wouldn't care as I wouldn't be joining the course again until I'd finished.

The fact you said you'd be reported to the secretary, captain and board literally reinforces the pompousness that people hate about this sport.


----------



## banjofred (May 8, 2021)

Luckily, our half way house is right along the path after the 11th. Rarely does a group jump the group in front of them, but that's also because the people who have stopped to have something to eat make it a point to do so quickly. Usually the group in front is just getting up to move along when the group behind gets there. So there is a quick "having a good day?" "Nope, crap" type discussion. Occasionally before the holes were rearranged last year a group behind would just finish the 11th and continue on to the 12th. There would usually be a comment or two like "Did the group behind just go straight to 12?" comment, but nobody ever got too upset about it since they were sitting around anyway and MOST people understand that some people don't want to stop in the middle of their round (Like me.  It doesn't bother me much.....but I'm there to play golf, not eat).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2021)

Our ‘halfway house’ is after the 11th and set maybe 30m from the 12th tee - if my group on leaving the green sees the group ahead sitting chatting we will decide as we go towards the tee if we want to stop, have something and wait, or just keep going. If we decide the latter we let the group sitting know that we are not stopping and ask the rhetorical question - ok for us to play through? The answer coming back is always Yes.  But we always ask. Respect and Etiquette being bedfellows.

Most of the time the guys I play with don‘t stop but will pick up beverage or snack of some sort.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 8, 2021)

Etiquette annoys me, very early 20th century and not for the modern man. 

Just no megaphones, random screams, throwing clubs in a tantrum, clay pidgeon shooting or being slow. 
You can step on my line, talk, eat crisps, take a leak, walk infront to your ball, dance like your auditioning for a ten from Len and take a phone call - whatever, easy golf in three to three and half hours ideally and mines a Guinness, thank you.


----------



## Crow (May 8, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Etiquette annoys me, very early 20th century and not for the modern man.

*Just no megaphones, random screams, throwing clubs in a tantrum, clay pidgeon shooting or being slow.*
You can step on my line, talk, eat crisps, take a leak, walk infront to your ball, dance like your auditioning for a ten from Len and take a phone call - whatever, easy golf in three to three and half hours ideally and mines a Guinness, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

That's etiquette. 
So what you're saying is; you don't mind etiquette as long as it's your own.


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's etiquette.
So what you're saying is; you don't mind etiquette as long as it's your own. 

Click to expand...

hahahaha spot on


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Although I sympathise with your stance, the key question is what did the group in front of them do? If that group also stopped, and every (most) group ahead too, then that is just the pace of play and you need to wait.

However, if you stepped on to the 10th tee and the hole ahead was clear, then the guys in front of you have lost their position and should let you through.

The second key question, is what sauce did these guys have? Got to be brown sauce, if it's red they forfeit their position on the course. All this talk of sausage baps has made me hungry.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

Crow said:



			That's etiquette.
So what you're saying is; you don't mind etiquette as long as it's your own. 

Click to expand...

That's all etiquette is.....some weird behaviors that somebody decided other people needed to follow. MUST wear white socks with shorts, but ugly golf clothes - Google Search are great.


----------



## Slab (May 10, 2021)

You know when you think someone usually talks sense and you suspect they’re probably reasonably well-adjusted…



sunshine said:



*The second key question, is what sauce did these guys have? Got to be brown sauce, *if it's red they forfeit their position on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Then they come out with that!!

It's been well documented through the ages that its tomato sauce with a sausage roll, the brown sauce (must) go with the bacon roll.  
Thank me later


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			So what do you guy's think of this?  The Course today was reasonably busy and all groups where moving along nicely.  Approaching the 9th green we spot the group leave the green and sit outside the halfway house eating sausage baps and getting coffee.  We move on to the 10th tee.  Said group approach us and say we had no right to "push through".   My answer was simple.  I said "are you playing golf or eating sausage sandwiches?  Surely you don't expect us to wait around until you decide you're ready to play golf again?“.   We could have asked but it's a 150 yard detor to the halfway hut.

Needless to say they didn't get back in front of us.   No doubt a complaint went in after 🙄
		
Click to expand...

At one of my former clubs, the rules in place for the half way hut worked really well. The next hole was a short par 4 and so you could stay in the hut until the group ahead reached the next green, you then were expected to leave the hut and tee off. If you did not head for the next tee then, the group behind were entitled to play through and tee off next. Some groups liked a sit and a chat and would let 2 or 3 groups though, others got everything take away and headed straight to the tee. Seemed to work though and spaced the groups out nicely and so the pace on the back 9 was often more consistent than on the front.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (May 10, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Worth a watch...

https://www.golfmonthly.com/features/golf-rules/7-etiquette-mistakes-to-avoid-in-golf-229068

I often think I'm a bit precious about the key jangler/ball rummager but this has put my mind at rest

Would add the person who's halfway off the tee as I'm about to commence my downswing...
		
Click to expand...

People talking loudly or shouting to each other when you are on an adjacent tee / green.


----------



## Robster59 (May 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			You know when you think someone usually talks sense and you suspect they’re probably reasonably well-adjusted…



Then they come out with that!!

It's been well documented through the ages that its tomato sauce with a sausage roll, the brown sauce (must) go with the bacon roll. 
Thank me later 

Click to expand...

My missus would pull you up on that.  For her, it's brown sauce on a roll and sausage, red sauce on roll and bacon.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My missus would pull you up on that.  For her, it's brown sauce on a roll and sausage, red sauce on roll and bacon.
		
Click to expand...

Both wrong. Red sauce has no place on anything other than chips. 

It's HP sauce or nothing. No arguments, end of discussion.


----------



## Robster59 (May 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Both wrong. Red sauce has no place on anything other than chips.

It's HP sauce or nothing. No arguments, end of discussion.
		
Click to expand...

I don't use any sauces anyway so


----------



## Slab (May 10, 2021)

You see this is the real irritation, it took 240 some posts to get there but now we know. Etiquette has nothing to do with where you stand, calling someone through or what colour your socks are... Its what colour sauce you should use!


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			My missus would pull you up on that.  For her, it's brown sauce on a roll and sausage, red sauce on roll and bacon.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one.

Ketchup on sausages is like wearing black socks with shorts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			That's all etiquette is.....some weird behaviors that somebody decided other people needed to follow. MUST wear white socks with shorts, but ugly golf clothes - Google Search are great.
		
Click to expand...

Dress code is not etiquette.  Dress code is local to the club; etiquette is in general global - certainly UK-wide - so that while playing we all act and behave to a common standard, showing a common level of decency and respect to other players no matter where and with whom we play.  And no one decided rules of etiquette, they will have evolved through broad agreement amongst players as the game developed.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dress code is not etiquette.  Dress code is local to the club; etiquette is in general global - certainly UK-wide - so that while paying we all act and behave to a common standard, showing a common level of decency and respect to other players no matter where and with whom we play.  And no one decided rules of etiquette, they will have evolved through broad agreement amongst players as the game developed.
		
Click to expand...

Then why are these standards different at different clubs? If universal.....wouldn't every club have the exact same standards and exactly the same dress code (or etiquette guidelines)? So who made......etiquette? Etiquette is slightly different everywhere...which means there are different standards of etiquette.  I'm a member at 2 clubs....the club I've just joined is noticably more relaxed on the clothing (and etiquette) requirement. These standards have changed in the past.....and they will continue to change. Who knows, maybe everybody will have to wear exactly the same thing like a school uniform.....or Heaven help us.....something like this....
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Poulter really has confidence to wear something like this.......although.....I think it does match..


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Then why are these standards different at different clubs? If universal.....wouldn't every club have the exact same standards and exactly the same dress code (or etiquette guidelines)? So who made......etiquette? Etiquette is slightly different everywhere...which means there are different standards of etiquette.  I'm a member at 2 clubs....the club I've just joined is noticably more relaxed on the clothing (and etiquette) requirement. These standards have changed in the past.....and they will continue to change. Who knows, maybe everybody will have to wear exactly the same thing like a school uniform.....or Heaven help us.....something like this....
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Poulter really has confidence to wear something like this.......although.....I think it does match..
		
Click to expand...

He just told you etiquette is nothing to do with dress codes, how are you still getting confused? It's simply about your attitude and how you treat other players on the course. A simple definition of etiquette would be "expected politeness".


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			He just told you etiquette is nothing to do with dress codes, how are you still getting confused? It's simply about your attitude and how you treat other players on the course. A simple definition of etiquette would be "expected politeness".
		
Click to expand...

Did you read what I wrote? I mentioned that both dress AND etiquette were different.....give it another read....

Expected politeness is different all over the place. Generally speaking.....a lot of similarities....but a lot of differences.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2021)

My pet hate is someone moving about in my eyeline when I'm about to play a stroke


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Did you read what I wrote? I mentioned that both dress AND etiquette were different.....give it another read....

Expected politeness is different all over the place. Generally speaking.....a lot of similarities....but a lot of differences.
		
Click to expand...

Etiquette may vary culturally in different countries, and it will vary on the individuals expectations, but I don't think it varies from golf club to golf club exactly. Since it's usually unwritten anyway. Whereas a dress code is very much written.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

Elite golf courses....https://tempusmagazine.co.uk/news/the-five-most-exclusive-golf-clubs-in-the-uk

Will the etiquette at these golf courses (just in the UK) be the same as at the clubs where I'm a member? Not....a....chance. Generally speaking.....the more money you spend.....the tighter the etiquette standards are. I could be wrong.....but I'd put a whole lot of money on it. Same country....different standards. Or....maybe I should say that the etiquette "rules" or more strictly enforced at the posh places? 

This topic is something that people just disagree with. I have what I consider good manners on a course (at least these days...a few years ago....nope...I probably should have been shot), others have their own standards.....they just seem to be up to whimsy. People lean different ways on politics...religion.....etc etc etc. they aren't right or wrong in most cases, they just see things differently.


----------



## Beedee (May 10, 2021)

Aren't etiquette and dress code part of the same thing?  They're both affectations towards demonstrating respect to others.  Both come from a point of common sense and decency, and get taken to the point of absurdity.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Then why are these standards different at different clubs? If universal.....wouldn't every club have the exact same standards and exactly the same dress code (or etiquette guidelines)? So who made......etiquette? Etiquette is slightly different everywhere...which means there are different standards of etiquette.  I'm a member at 2 clubs....the club I've just joined is noticably more relaxed on the clothing (and etiquette) requirement. These standards have changed in the past.....and they will continue to change. Who knows, maybe everybody will have to wear exactly the same thing like a school uniform.....or Heaven help us.....something like this....
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Poulter really has confidence to wear something like this.......although.....I think it does match..
		
Click to expand...

What are the differences in etiquette between your 2 clubs?


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2021)

Surely it all depends where you are and who you're with.
I've never even heard the words "dress code" mentioned at our club. Etiquette is just common sense and respecting the spirit of the game. If your group embraces ready golf it will be different to a group who adhere to more old fashioned playing principles. As long as each group respects the other then who cares. If members of different factions are drawn together, etiquette is just how you accommodate one another. Like any other social or professional interaction, but hitting a little ball with sticks on a nice walk. 
The big local club just has more Range Rovers in the car park and people who don't know you seem less likely to say hello. Otherwise, the experience is pretty similar. 
I can't afford to stay or play there, but I've heard that Gleneagles, firmly one of the world's top courses, is a pretty chilled out place when it comes to attire and etiquette.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			What are the differences in etiquette between your 2 clubs?
		
Click to expand...

I prefer not to go into specifics. Generally speaking however.....the new club is less picky about noise, clothing, behavior in general. Early this morning I went out as a single....sometimes I just like to practice and it's pretty quiet on weekday mornings at the new club, more of a fight with the grounds fellows while they are mowing etc. The guy in front of me was out a good 20 minutes before me.....I caught him after *3 holes*. He was playing 2 balls every hole and just moving like a sloth. I jumped 2 holes to get around him. No issue with me.....at this early point at this club, I'm just learning the etiquette/behavior etc...and I'm just out for a practice round. Later in the round another guy in a cart was jumping all over the place and right up my butt at one point...and then disappeared again....it didn't seem an issue with him either. 

Now...you have to understand I've come from the US standard of public courses. Awesome at times....scary at others. I've seen plenty of people in flip flops and tank tops.....golf carts full of beer.....cart girls with skimpy tops selling beer by the bucket load....... Generally speaking, the people on these golf courses are having a *great time and really enjoying themselves*....more so than here. This behavior would cause.....havoc here. I'd join this kind of club without hesitation. Fun. Fun. Fun. 

The haters will see these comments and go negative......it's not good or bad, just different. I'm very likely to stay with the new club next year...partially because of the more relaxed way of looking at things. Relax....it's just golf.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Did you read what I wrote? I mentioned that both dress AND etiquette were different.....give it another read....

Expected politeness is different all over the place. Generally speaking.....a lot of similarities....but a lot of differences.
		
Click to expand...

No, don't agree. Etiquette is pretty much universal. What differences do you note on different courses. And we are talking about accepted behaviour 😀


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2021)

Gyms, pubs, restaurants, workplaces can serve up the same product with totally different rules and experiences. 
I can't see why some people feel the golf experience has to be identical everywhere. We already play infinite different little games with different rules and different betting mechanisms. It's a leisure activity, not a cult.


----------



## Robster59 (May 10, 2021)

Etiquette is respect for your fellow golfers.  The term etiquette is sometimes thought of as something "posh" rather than good manners.   I posted a video earlier in this thread from the R&A explaining exactly what golf etiquette is.
Definition of Etiquette - "the customary code of polite behaviour in society or among members of a particular profession or group."


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No, don't agree. Etiquette is pretty much universal. What differences do you note on different courses. And we are talking about accepted behaviour 😀
		
Click to expand...

Is there anything that I could say/copy-paste/write that would change your mind on what you believe to be "fact"? I don't think so. As has been pointed out many times on this site, people just don't change their minds on what they think is the way to do things. If I pointed out differences that you mention....you would then just ignore that like a Trump supporter. People tend to only believe.....what they want to believe. Etiquette is not universal.....it's local.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Is there anything that I could say/copy-paste/write that would change your mind on what you believe to be "fact"? I don't think so. As has been pointed out many times on this site, people just don't change their minds on what they think is the way to do things. If I pointed out differences that you mention....you would then just ignore that like a Trump supporter. People tend to only believe.....what they want to believe. Etiquette is not universal.....it's local.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly cannot imagine there being very much difference across the world of golf in respect of how we are expected to behave towards, and in the company of, other players, and in recognition of the needs and wishes of others whilst playing, or indeed to how we look after the course as we play it.  

I might ask those who disagree with this view to identify which of the points of etiquette listed by Messrs Tappin and Ellwood in the article subject of the OP would you classify as outdated/nonsensical or not universally munderstood.

Expectations in respect of dress; format of play; order of play, and such as jumping between holes, playing multiple balls and the standing of a singleton will indeed vary, but I do not include such matters under the heading of ‘etiquette’ as it applies more broadly.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I honestly cannot imagine there being very much difference across the world of golf in respect of how we are expected to behave towards, and in the company of, other players, and in recognition of the needs and wishes of others whilst playing, or indeed to how we look after the course as we play it. 

I might ask those who disagree with this view to identify which of the points of etiquette listed by Messrs Tappin and Ellwood in the article subject of the OP would you classify as outdated/nonsensical or not universally munderstood.

Expectations in respect of dress; format of play; order of play, and such as jumping between holes, playing multiple balls and the standing of a singleton will indeed vary, but I do not include such matters under the heading of ‘etiquette’ as it applies more broadly.
		
Click to expand...

*If someone on a nearby hole hits a long putt.....and then there is a cheer.....does this bother you? If so, why?
*If you can hear someone talking on the tee box of a nearby hole....just between themselves, but not really quiet...does this bother you? Why?
*If someone walks across your line of putt on the green.....does this bother you? Why? I literally cannot see any imprint of your foot after walking on current greens....that is NOT going to effect my putt. But, let's keep the etiquette because someone will think it "might" effect the putt. 99.9% of putters couldn't tell the difference in their dreams. 
I could go on....but.....what's the point? 

As I've mentioned earlier.....I've been on courses where the clothing/behavior standards are....shall we say....questionable. If etiquette/behavior is pretty well the same the world over, how is this possible? 

Keep that stiff upper lip......keep marching along....don't change anything. That's golf.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			*If someone on a nearby hole hits a long putt.....and then there is a cheer.....does this bother you? If so, why?
*If you can hear someone talking on the tee box of a nearby hole....just between themselves, but not really quiet...does this bother you? Why?
*If someone walks across your line of putt on the green.....does this bother you? Why? I literally cannot see any imprint of your foot after walking on current greens....that is NOT going to effect my putt. But, let's keep the etiquette because someone will think it "might" effect the putt. 99.9% of putters couldn't tell the difference in their dreams.
I could go on....but.....what's the point?

As I've mentioned earlier.....I've been on courses where the clothing/behavior standards are....shall we say....questionable. If etiquette/behavior is pretty well the same the world over, how is this possible?

Keep that stiff upper lip......keep marching along....don't change anything. That's golf.
		
Click to expand...

It appears that you play a different game to what is considered acceptable in the UK.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			It appears that you play a different game to what is considered acceptable in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the ol' the UK is better view. 

*golfers who take big divots, but don't repair them. 
*hole in ones.....required to pay lots of money for drinks.....crazy
*shake hands at the end of the round, no matter how many times you've peed during the round (assuming you use your hands....I do).
*remove your hat when shaking hands....why?
*turning phone off on the course.....and everybody ignores it.
*pace of play.....always keep up with the group ahead.....and then they don't
*teeing off in order....or hitting in order.....or putting in order.....yawn

Is there anything I could put down that would change your mind on anything? I doubt it. Anything you could mention that would change my mind? I doubt it. So we are just arguing for the sake of arguing....kind of senseless don't you think? I realize it......can you?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			*If someone on a nearby hole hits a long putt.....and then there is a cheer.....does this bother you? If so, why?
*If you can hear someone talking on the tee box of a nearby hole....just between themselves, but not really quiet...does this bother you? Why?
*If someone walks across your line of putt on the green.....does this bother you? Why? I literally cannot see any imprint of your foot after walking on current greens....that is NOT going to effect my putt. But, let's keep the etiquette because someone will think it "might" effect the putt. 99.9% of putters couldn't tell the difference in their dreams.
I could go on....but.....what's the point?

As I've mentioned earlier.....I've been on courses where the clothing/behavior standards are....shall we say....questionable. If etiquette/behavior is pretty well the same the world over, how is this possible?

Keep that stiff upper lip......keep marching along....don't change anything. That's golf.
		
Click to expand...

If a group cheer from a far away green most people I know would be curious rather than annoyed.
Unless it is in a crowded room where everyone is shouting to be heard I don't want to hear your conversation, anywhere. I'm not interested in anything you have to say, particularly from afar on the golf course so just tone it down.....please.
If the green is soft and heaven forbid you are wearing spikes, and you stand on the line of my putt, I will just stand there, say nothing and wonder why you couldn't have had just a little consideration for my wishes. But it's ok, you can just decide whether or not it will affect my fragile putting mind.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Ahhh, the ol' the UK is better view.

*golfers who take big divots, but don't repair them.
*hole in ones.....required to pay lots of money for drinks.....crazy
*shake hands at the end of the round, no matter how many times you've peed during the round (assuming you use your hands....I do).
*remove your hat when shaking hands....why?
*turning phone off on the course.....and everybody ignores it.
*pace of play.....always keep up with the group ahead.....and then they don't
*teeing off in order....or hitting in order.....or putting in order.....yawn

Is there anything I could put down that would change your mind on anything? I doubt it. Anything you could mention that would change my mind? I doubt it. So we are just arguing for the sake of arguing....kind of senseless don't you think? I realize it......can you?
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to change anyone's mind, and you don't need to do any of the things on your list. You can pee on your fingers as much as you want. You can play golf how you want to, do anything on the course that you want to, no problem.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Ahhh, the ol' the UK is better view.

*golfers who take big divots, but don't repair them.
*hole in ones.....required to pay lots of money for drinks.....crazy
*shake hands at the end of the round, no matter how many times you've peed during the round (assuming you use your hands....I do).
*remove your hat when shaking hands....why?
*turning phone off on the course.....and everybody ignores it.
*pace of play.....always keep up with the group ahead.....and then they don't
*teeing off in order....or hitting in order.....or putting in order.....yawn

Is there anything I could put down that would change your mind on anything? I doubt it. Anything you could mention that would change my mind? I doubt it. So we are just arguing for the sake of arguing....kind of senseless don't you think? I realize it......can you?
		
Click to expand...

Do whatever you want as long as you show consideration for other people on the course. Not everyone wants to have to put up with 5 hours of hooting and hollering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Is there anything that I could say/copy-paste/write that would change your mind on what you believe to be "fact"? I don't think so. As has been pointed out many times on this site, people just don't change their minds on what they think is the way to do things. If I pointed out differences that you mention....you would then just ignore that like a Trump supporter. People tend to only believe.....what they want to believe. Etiquette is not universal.....it's local.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.randa.org/News/2013/11/Golfing-Etiquette

The R&A have it as universal by putting it in their rule book which goes to every club

Believe the same for the USGA

How people act on a golf course in general is universal and that also includes professional golf


----------



## sunshine (May 10, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Elite golf courses....https://tempusmagazine.co.uk/news/the-five-most-exclusive-golf-clubs-in-the-uk

Will the etiquette at these golf courses (just in the UK) be the same as at the clubs where I'm a member? Not....a....chance. Generally speaking.....the more money you spend.....the tighter the etiquette standards are. I could be wrong.....but I'd put a whole lot of money on it. Same country....different standards. Or....maybe I should say that the etiquette "rules" or more strictly enforced at the posh places?

This topic is something that people just disagree with. I have what I consider good manners on a course (at least these days...a few years ago....nope...I probably should have been shot), others have their own standards.....they just seem to be up to whimsy. People lean different ways on politics...religion.....etc etc etc. they aren't right or wrong in most cases, they just see things differently.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I understand your point.

There are some elements of etiquette which are universal (e.g. don't talk during someone's backswing), but then there are others which are particular to a country or individual club (e.g. I once played a course where the members said that you should never let someone through on a par 3).

But where did you dig up that article on elite courses? The author clearly knows nothing about any of the listed courses and has had a field day making up facts and opinions . Here's an example: "Given the rolling camber of its links-style layout, it is a huge surprise that Loch Lomond hasn’t hosted an edition of the Open Championship as yet."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Hey, I understand your point.

There are some elements of etiquette which are universal (e.g. don't talk during someone's backswing), but then there are others which are particular to a country or individual club (e.g. I once played a course where the members said that you should never let someone through on a par 3).

But where did you dig up that article on elite courses? The author clearly knows nothing about any of the listed courses and has had a field day making up facts and opinions . Here's an example: "Given the rolling camber of its links-style layout, it is a huge surprise that Loch Lomond hasn’t hosted an edition of the Open Championship as yet."
		
Click to expand...

Also Royal St George’s whilst expensive is far from “exclusive” - even more so when compared to the others in that article


----------

